# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Общая теория Киртана

## Чайтанья дас

"Киртан – это не часть нашего движения, киртан - практически это и есть наше движение" Бхакти Викаша Свами.
"Слава санкиртане Шри Кришны, которая очищает сердце от пыли, накопившейся за долгие годы, и гасит пожар обусловленной жизни, повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Движение санкиртаны — высшее благословение всему человечеству, так как оно распространяет лучи благословляющей луны. В нём — душа всего трансцендентного знания. Оно увеличивает океан духовного блаженства и дает нам возможность в полной мере насладиться вкусом нектара, которого мы всегда так жаждем". 
Предлагаю в этой теме выкладывать киртаны которые зацепили... или которые понравились в какой то период времени (и вы уже остыли к нему, но все равно качественный киртан) такие тоже можно выкладывать...
Харе Кришна
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENYSPtT6B70
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHeTIQ_93V0 очень жалостливо поет..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYWxKf11ZI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiIkbtQBdTQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNFXmFkxxXw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBi9HT5YLos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEyWIa0LmIg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7nSBPWrpCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5CFT...87Sgr6&index=3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFrr8...mxLB3FzUWj2e4-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItUttpDLXqc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS8ejbpgLdU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIsNO-d4MUs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBsLvMZEsUU

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENYSPtT6B70

Спасибо! А есть записи воспеваний этих преданных в аудио формате?

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Я конечно не специалист, но может быть можно как нибудь технически перевести на аудио формат с помощью спец программ? А если зайти на китайский (японский) сервер там можно найти очень много самобытного исполнения киртана свойственный только одному данному народу и никому больше... Вообще восточная и западная манера исполнения киртана очень заметно отличаются...

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://vedamedia.ru/ekadashi-live/ В Архиве трансляций щелкните "Апара Экадаши" от 24.05.2014 - просто удивительный киртан...

----------


## Варган

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENYSPtT6B70
> 
> Спасибо! А есть записи воспеваний этих преданных в аудио формате?


Ummy Video Downloader — это программа для скачивания с YouTube любого видео или аудио в формате MP3. 
http://videodownloader.ummy.net/ru/?...ID=ENYSPtT6B70

----------


## baladasa

как вариант можно добавить ss к ссылке - ssyoutube.com/watch?v=ENYSPtT6B70

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hEburHo39M

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwp...HQVJYw&index=4

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXG3e-pxA7M

----------


## Чайтанья дас

У нас в России лучше всего киртан исполняют Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rrVjrM8Bzg и матушка Гаурачандрика https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWaO2sVOXoc У Гаурачандрики вообще оперное исполнение киртана не знаю почему ее так редко выпускают (буквально скрывают от общественности ее дар)

----------


## Александр.Б

> У нас в России лучше всего киртан исполняют Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rrVjrM8Bzg и матушка Гаурачандрика https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWaO2sVOXoc У Гаурачандрики вообще оперное исполнение киртана не знаю почему ее так редко выпускают (буквально скрывают от общественности ее дар)


на вкус и цвет......)))
А у м.Гаурачандрики ни какой "оперы", самая что ни наесть обыкновенная народная манера исполнения)))

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9sY-4d9bHw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve1E2h2VMOQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fopp2ns9rMg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnZbg1pt5SU

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91gZhHH2kcc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfRGoFn-BOQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv9sec-yRHs

----------


## Александр.Б



----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGE0S...S-xdksM25CSbzZ Начинается достаточно скромно, но зато потом просто безудержный киртан..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-K9_eJJ-A0 Шиварама Свами Махарадж, мне кажется единственный гуру Исккон который наделяет Шактипатом при киртане - голос просто прорезывается когда слушаешь этот киртан и повторяешь джапу
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZnpSNZfzNM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_NX81tqqJE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgAex1ji9vA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXAWf...gSSXu&index=32

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKgvaj4JWY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSzWczXVrqo

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qblQlhE0nqI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9e499DAWzM

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VnWvT38E_4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOvop0s93RY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgkjXEGkTao

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrg40fwQsR4 Поёт.. верховная личность Бога.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFNifZ6Oum8 даже имперсоналисты интересуются сознанием Кришны, эти поют даже получше многих преданных..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9ZkTIf_DHE мощный киртан..

----------


## Виталий12

ссылка на этот киртан:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9ZkTIf_DHE мощный киртан..


 в формате mp3:
https://yadi.sk/d/OFqmFA8Ko8Mqv

----------


## Виталий12

ссылка на этот киртан:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFNifZ6Oum8 даже имперсоналисты интересуются сознанием Кришны, эти поют даже получше многих преданных..


в формате mp3:
https://yadi.sk/d/tO_4cKnPo8QpL

----------


## Виталий12

отрывок из лекции Б. Б. Говинды Свами от 2015.08.28

« У Шрилы Прахупады был духовный брат, которого звали Акинчана Кришна Дас. Однажды он мне сказал, когда мы были наедине:
«Ваш духовный учитель — это самый великий ачарйа, которого я когда-либо видел. Никто не совершал таких чудес какие делал ваш духовный учитель. Никто не служил Кришне так, как ваш духовный учитель. Вы знаете почему?»
И я спросил: «Почему?»
Он ответил:
« Потому, что ваш духовный учитель имел очень сильную веру в то, что Харе Кришна Махамантра, Имя Кришны, и Сам Кришна - 
не отличны друг от друга. И в то, что служением Кришне является распространение Харинама-санкиртаны.
Ваш духовный учитель принес ее в каждый город и деревню во всем мире. Поэтому он — величайший ачарйа.» »

я не понимаю каким образом Кришна не отличим от  Харе Кришна Махамантры и  Харинама-санкиртаны. Возможно, это достаточно сложный предмет для того, чтобы объяснять его. Буду благодарен тем, кто попробует. Ведь это благоприятно — пытаться понять слова вед и старших преданных.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> я не понимаю каким образом Кришна не отличим от Харе Кришна Махамантры и Харинама-санкиртаны. Возможно, это достаточно сложный предмет для того, чтобы объяснять его. Буду благодарен тем, кто попробует. Ведь это благоприятно — пытаться понять слова вед и старших преданных.


Христиане ищут свой некий мистический "путь спасения" по своему, а кришнаиты по своему. Для Кришнаита маха мантра - это путь спасения (его мистическая йога). Кришна дает гарантию, что после смерти его преданный не попадет в ад, а получит более благоприятное рождение. Да и при жизни наделяет его таким Благами, которые ему то по карме не положено...
Вся теория критана выражена в первом же стихе Шикшаштаки Чайтаньи



> "Слава санкиртане Шри Кришны, которая очищает сердце от грязи, накопившейся за долгие годы, и гасит пожар обусловленной жизни, повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Движение санкиртаны — высшее благословение всему человечеству, так как оно распространяет лучи благословляющей луны. В нём — душа всего трансцендентного знания. Оно увеличивает океан духовного блаженства и дает нам возможность в полной мере насладиться вкусом нектара, которого мы всегда так жаждем".


Я думаю этот стих надо понимать буквально.. череда рождения и смертей, сансара сравнивается с огнем, а махамантра - это принцип затухания (Нирвана) освобождает от страданий. 
Махамантра - это одновременно и цель и средство. Наша цель - Кришна и она может быть достигнута только посредством махамантры (энергии Бога).
В конаническом тексте дается аксиома, что махамантра - это философский камень исполняющий все желания (естественно при условии квалификации). Само по себе преданное служение - это "бесценный дар" - но это понимание приходит только с опытом садханы, духовной практики

----------


## Виталий12

Спасибо.
Это не совсем ответ на мой вопрос.
Но я еще научусь задавать вопросы правильно.

Наверное, я что-то не правильно понял.
Помогите:
В моем понимании цель Сознания Кришны состоит в том, чтобы получить возможность любить Кришну так, как любят Его преданные, которые живут во Вриндаване, или научиться служить этим преданным.
На этом пути есть два препятствия — желание материальных наслаждений, и желание получить освобождение. Мне кажется, что вы меня проверяете: хочу я получить освобождение, или нет.
Видимо хочу, потому что мне не нравиться страдать. По сути, желание освобождения — это желание избежать страданий. Желание очиститься для того, чтобы больше никогда не страдать. 
То, чему учил Господь Чайтанйа — любовь в разлуке, видимо, предполагает страдания. Страдания, которые выражают силу привязанности к Кришне  и силу зависимости от Него. Они являются источником блаженства.
Похоже, для меня лучше служить таким преданным на расстоянии, через других преданных, потому что я больше ценю умиротворение (шанти).

----------


## Расала дас

> ...я не понимаю каким образом Кришна не отличим от  Харе Кришна Махамантры и  Харинама-санкиртаны. Возможно, это достаточно сложный предмет для того, чтобы объяснять его. Буду благодарен тем, кто попробует. Ведь это благоприятно — пытаться понять слова вед и старших преданных.


Харе Кришна! Возможно, это поможет Вам, Виталий: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13091. Харе Рама!

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Похоже, для меня лучше служить таким преданным на расстоянии, через других преданных, потому что я больше ценю умиротворение (шанти).


Можно служить и на расстоянии... по мере вашего приближения к Источнику солнца (и одновременно огню) будет происходить ваше прогрессирование в сознании Кришны. В сознании Кришны заключены одновременно как яд так и нектар смешанные вместе. И к источнику нектара не так то просто и приблизиться, надо совершать аскезы. Без них не дадут амриту..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWYP6...S-xdksM25CSbzZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeB3a...gSSXu&index=12
вот два тоже очень сильных киртана

----------


## Расала дас

> ...вот два тоже очень сильных киртана


 ...и в чём, если не секрет, сила этих киртанов? Намаабхас, конечно, обладает силой... Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающих.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ...и в чём, если не секрет, сила этих киртанов? Намаабхас, конечно, обладает силой... Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающих.


Прабху, а как вы определяете уровень воспевания преданных?

----------


## Расала дас

> Прабху, а как вы определяете уровень воспевания преданных?


Харе Кришна, Матаджи! Я внимательно слушаю Святые Имена, которые воспеваются. Внимательность развивает проницательность, а усердие дарует опыт...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна, Матаджи! Я внимательно слушаю Святые Имена, которые воспеваются. Внимательность развивает проницательность, а усердие дарует опыт...


Харе Кришна! Но наши чувства несовершенны, и мы склонны ошибаться. Поэтому невозможно быть столь уверенными и категоричными. Только свою практику мы можем оценить на 100%. И то вряд ли.

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна! Но наши чувства несовершенны, и мы склонны ошибаться. Поэтому невозможно быть столь уверенными и категоричными. Только свою практику мы можем оценить на 100%. И то вряд ли.


Да, материальные чувства несовершенны. Совершенными ответами одаривают Имена - Они Бог! Все важнейшие ответы приходят в процессе внимательного, личностного обращения к Именам. Выше, я написал: "скорее всего" - некоторая возможность остаётся, как исключение, но весьма незначительная...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабху, а для чего это вообще - оценивать преданных?
Вы просто дайте ссылки на киртаны, которые вас воодушевляют. Мы с удовольствием послушаем!

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> ...и в чём, если не секрет, сила этих киртанов? Намаабхас, конечно, обладает силой... Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающихhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWYP6...S-xdksM25CSbzZ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeB3a...gSSXu&index=12.


Шачинанда Свами Махарадж - само воплощение Нитьянанды, я искренне удивлен, что вам не понравился этот киртан. Эти два - одни из моих любимых

----------


## Расала дас

> Прабху, а для чего это вообще - оценивать преданных?
> Вы просто дайте ссылки на киртаны, которые вас воодушевляют. Мы с удовольствием послушаем!


Матаджи, общеизвестно, что существует несколько уровней духовного развития преданных. Нет ничего дурного в том, чтобы видеть эту разницу между ними. Напротив, ради духовного прогресса рекомендуется строить взаимоотношения с вайшнавами исходя из их квалификации. Хотя оказывать почтение и служить следует каждому, выражать это рекомендовано по разному. К примеру - о начинающих нужно заботится, с равными следует дружить, старших необходимо вопрошать. Чистота воспевания Святых Имён и есть истинная квалификация вайшнава. Ради своего и всеобщего блага, ради прогресса, садхаки всегда стремились услышать воспевание из уст воспевающих Святые Имена чисто.

----------


## Расала дас

> Шачинанда Свами Махарадж - само воплощение Нитьянанды, я искренне удивлен, что вам не понравился этот киртан. Эти два - одни из моих любимых


Харе Кришна! Дорогой Прабху, видеть в истинном духовном Учителе Ади Гуру - Шри Нитьянанду - естественно. В какой семье и где бы не явилась такая личность, рекомендуется считать её представителем Бога. Однако есть примеры того, когда последователи утверждают полное тождество своего Учителя с Богом. К примеру, недавно Москву посетил потомок Господа Нитьянанды, которого последователи позиционируют как  Самого Шри Нитьянанду.   

Не удивляйтесь, что я не испытываю наивысшего восторга и счастья от прослушивания предложенных Вами киртанов. Основа Практики - Дхарма этого Века - совместное воспевание Святых Имён. Главенствующий принцип: один внимательно воспевает,  а другие внимательно слушают и наоборот - в этих киртанах отсутствует. Там каждый поёт "свою Маха-мантру", Сама Маха-мантра, такая, как Она есть, многократно надуманно искажается. Господь тождественен Своим Именам, Он в звуках Своих Имён! Его Красота, Слава, Сила, Знание, Независимость и Всё остальное - в Них. Искажённые Святые Имена лишены этих Достояний, не проявляют Их в полной мере. В лучшем случае, если искажения Имён не делаются намеренно - это намаабхас. Мне не нравится такое повсеместное невнимательное воспевание. Хотя то, что преданные собираются вместе - хорошо.

----------


## Виталий12

> Харе Кришна! Возможно, это поможет Вам, Виталий: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13091. Харе Рама!


Спасибо, Расала Прабху.
Помогло.
Я понял, что отслеживая правильность произношения мною Харе Кришна Махамантры я занят делом. Делом важным и непростым. Приходится произносить медленнее и напрягать внимание для того чтобы слышать, осознавать услышанное, и не ошибаться.
Это противоположно той «отбываловке», которую я привычно практикую, повторяя мантру.

Ведическая культура — это прежде всего культура точного звука. В Шримад Бхагаватам достаточно примеров описывающих случаи когда небольшое звуковое искажение приводило к противоположному результату.
Возможно, слушая внимательно, и как следствие, произнося Махамантру правильно, я работаю над искоренением своих анартх.

Yudhishthiranath прабху говорит в посте от 19.04.2015, в рекомендованной вами теме, о том как отношение человека к Святому Имени влияет на его качества.
Правда речь идет не только о произношении. Речь идет об отношении.
Понятие «отношение» очень объемно, и включает произношение как часть.
Через произношение отношение выражается.
Основанием отношения служит самбандха.

----------


## Виталий12

> Не удивляйтесь, что я не испытываю наивысшего восторга и счастья от прослушивания предложенных Вами киртанов. Основа Практики - Дхарма этого Века - совместное воспевание Святых Имён. Главенствующий принцип: один внимательно воспевает,  а другие внимательно слушают и наоборот - в этих киртанах отсутствует. Там каждый поёт "свою Маха-мантру", Сама Маха-мантра, такая, как Она есть, многократно надуманно искажается. Господь тождественен Своим Именам, Он в звуках Своих Имён! Его Красота, Слава, Сила, Знание, Независимость и Всё остальное - в Них. Искажённые Святые Имена лишены этих Достояний, не проявляют Их в полной мере.


Точность звука — Ведическая культура.
Шачинанда Свами Махарадж — человек Вриндавана.
Во Вриндаване Ведическая культура сокрыта, неявна,
нарушается самим Кришной.
Во Вриндаване шесть достояний Кришны  скрываются Йогамаей от жителей Вриндавана, они перекрываются сладостью Кришны.

Для _меня_ важно то, о чем говорите вы, Расала прабху.
Ваш акцент на Ведической культуре.
Мне преждевременно следовать за Шачинанда Свами Махараджем.
Для меня это чревато сахаджией.
Спасибо вам, Расала прабху.

----------


## Виталий12

> В сознании Кришны заключены одновременно как яд так и нектар смешанные вместе. И к источнику нектара не так то просто и приблизиться, надо совершать аскезы. Без них не дадут амриту..


Это замечательные слова, Чайтанья прабху.
Сразу вспоминается Гоур Говинда Свами.




> Без них не дадут амриту..


Да, такова форма проявления заботы обо мне.
Чтобы я не отравился ядом, мне следует питаться _амритой_ своего уровня «... и не посягать на остальное, хорошо понимая, кому все принадлежит.»

----------


## Расала дас

> Спасибо, Расала Прабху.
> Помогло.
> Я понял, что отслеживая правильность произношения мною Харе Кришна Махамантры я занят делом. Делом важным и непростым. Приходится произносить медленнее и напрягать внимание для того чтобы слышать, осознавать услышанное, и не ошибаться.
> Это противоположно той «отбываловке», которую я привычно практикую, повторяя мантру.
> 
> Ведическая культура — это прежде всего культура точного звука. В Шримад Бхагаватам достаточно примеров описывающих случаи когда небольшое звуковое искажение приводило к противоположному результату.
> Возможно, слушая внимательно, и как следствие, произнося Махамантру правильно, я работаю над искоренением своих анартх.
> 
> Yudhishthiranath прабху говорит в посте от 19.04.2015, в рекомендованной вами теме, о том как отношение человека к Святому Имени влияет на его качества.
> ...


Харе Кришна! Спасибо Вам, дорогой Виталий, за такое живое отношение к Святым Именам, за внимательность, усилия и искренность! Осознанно, не спеша продвигайтесь пожалуйста дальше в этом направлении к Цели и Вы обязательно обретёте то, что шастры и садху определяют как Высшее Достижение - Любовь к ШриШри! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны и самые наилучшие пожелания. Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

> Точность звука — Ведическая культура.
> Шачинанда Свами Махарадж — человек Вриндавана.
> Во Вриндаване Ведическая культура сокрыта, неявна,
> нарушается самим Кришной.
> Во Вриндаване шесть достояний Кришны  скрываются Йогамаей от жителей Вриндавана, они перекрываются сладостью Кришны.
> 
> Для _меня_ важно то, о чем говорите вы, Расала прабху.
> Ваш акцент на Ведической культуре.
> Мне преждевременно следовать за Шачинанда Свами Махараджем.
> ...


Харе Кришна! Не могу полностью согласиться со всем, что написано выше, Виталий! Вот то, что я считаю необходимым высказать по этому поводу.

Кришна – средоточие всей Привлекательности, всех Достояний. Хотя Он всегда в полной мере обладает этими Достояниями, некоторые из Них иногда проявляются в большей степени, а иные скрываются. Так, в Шри Вриндаване максимально проявлена Его Мадхурья (сладость и великолепие), а в Шри Двараке – Айшварья (величие и  богатство). 

Красота Шри Кришны – Его непревзойдённое, неповторимое главное Достояние. Во Вриндаване эта первозданная Красота в превосходной степени проявляется во всём: в Его образе, форме, улыбке, речах, играх, в гопи, во всём, что Его окружает и, конечно, в Его Бесконечнопривлекательном Имени. 
Обитатели Вриндавана очень искушены в сладости Его Имени и  Его воспевании. Его Имя Абсолютно тождественно Ему, и они всегда стремятся пить нектар Его звуков, постоянно воспевая Его вслух, в уме, шепча или произнося громко.

Все обитатели Вриндавана естественным образом чувствуют, что Имя «Кришна», как и Сам Кришна, обладает неповторимой Сладостью и Красотой. Они никогда не станут воспевать «Кришно», вместо «Кришна». Они чувствуют, что Имя «Рама» в тысячи тысяч раз нектарней и вкусней Имени «Рам», и никогда не променяют Его на «Рамо», если нет на то естественной или особой необходимости. Ну и конечно, дабы не обидеть и не выказать пренебрежение Царице Вриндавана, никогда не станут они  заменять Имя «Харе» на «Хори», «Харей» и «Хари». Те, кто желают войти во Вриндаван, будут следовать примеру Его вечных обитателей, устремляясь к  Высшему вкусу Чистых Имен Бога.

Маха-мантра состоит из Чистых Имён Бога. Она всесовершенна, все Святые Имена находятся в Ней в оптимальном положении и склонении. Эти Имена лишены любых материальных недостатков, Их Чистое звучание отличается от звучания Имён, произносимых с национальными языковыми акцентами, без соответствующих окончаний, с добавлением неприсущих Им звуков. Осознав эту общедоступную Истину, подобные пчёлам вайшнавы всегда будут стремиться услышать и воспеть входящие в Маха-мантру Святые Имена без искажений -  такими, какие Они есть.

Причину нынешней ситуации с повсеместным массовым воспеванием  искажённой Маха-мантры не следует искать ни в Шри  Вриндаване - в Его специфике, ни в том, что кто-то достиг высокого духовного уровня и воспевает с особой расой – нет!  Все эти искажения – следствие отсутствия должной самбандхи, это недостаток в личной практике воспевающих.

Метод воспевания Святых Имён предельно прост. Вместе с тем, невнимательно относясь к нему, упрощая его по своему усмотрению, садхака, кем бы он ни был, начинает проявлять признаки сахаджии -  человека, убеждённого в том, что бы и как он не воспевал, он достигнет  Высшего Совершенства. Пребывая в таком невежестве, он сам обманывает себя и привлекает желающих быть обманутыми единомышленников. Харе Рама!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Под воздействием энергий века Кали происходят искажения.Разумным людям следует быть бдительными,в первю очередь,к самому себе.Еще раз в этом нам поможет Бхактивинода Тхакур 

  Искренним людям зарубежных стран, чей язык и социальное положение различаются, следует принять святые имена этой мантры как они есть. Это означает, что в процессе поклонения данная мантра не должна интерпретироваться научным миропониманием, бесполезными аргументами или измышлениями.Если есть одна молитва для всех, она должна стать целью для достижения любви к Богу. Тогда она будет безукоризненной и совершенной.
Шри-Кришна самхита,Бхактивинода Тхакур. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post135981

----------


## Виталий12

> Все обитатели Вриндавана естественным образом чувствуют, что Имя «Кришна», как и Сам Кришна, обладает неповторимой Сладостью и Красотой. Они никогда не станут воспевать «Кришно», вместо «Кришна». Они чувствуют, что Имя «Рама» в тысячи тысяч раз нектарней и вкусней Имени «Рам», и никогда не променяют Его на «Рамо», если нет на то естественной или особой необходимости. Ну и конечно, дабы не обидеть и не выказать пренебрежение Царице Вриндавана, никогда не станут они  заменять Имя «Харе» на «Хори», «Харей» и «Хари».


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaOP8yaxdjw


Не обижайтесь на Кришну за то, что Он над нами так подшутил.
(Он любит нас и учит нас любя.)
В присутствии Радхарани Он сам может начать доить быка вместо коровы.





> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж говорил: 
> "Если вы хотите всю-всю психологию свести до одной формулы, целые тонны книг по психологии вы хотите сжать, зазипировать, и получить один афоризм. Этот афоризм будет следующий: "Ничего никогда не жди от людей"."
> Не жди от них понимания.
> Не жди от них почета.
> Не жди от них сотрудничества.
> Не надо ждать. Ты это делай. Ты это делай для них.
> Но ты от них не жди, потому что все равно не получишь.
> По крайней мере, не получишь в той степени, в которой ты ожидаешь.
> Потому что вы будите давать человеку 100 % своей энергии, вы будите получать максиму 80 или 50. Все равно никогда не будите получать столько же. Такого нет никогда. Мы все завязаны кармой. Мы должны получать свои кармические реакции. Кармические реакции к нам приходят через людей, которые нас окружают. И особенно мы получаем свои кармические реакции через очень близких нам людей. Самые близкие в нашей жизни люди - это люди, которые больше всего доставляют нам страданий. И от них ожидать что-то?! Не стоит.
> ...


Ваш взгляд, ваш метод, Расала прабху, помогает мне.
Но он не универсален.
Мы разные. Другим помогает другое.




> ... этим испытанием или тестом для людей является наша способность действительно сотрудничать ради того, кого мы любим.
> Шрила Прабхупада приводил знаменитый пример про двух сыновей, которые массировали тело своего отца. И один массировал правую половину, другой – левую половину. И они соперничали друг с другом – кто будет лучше массировать. И часто, чтобы доказать, что я лучше массирую, нужно подложить «свинью» другому. Поэтому один из сыновей взял, и с другой стороны отца ударил. А другой последовал его примеру, ударил с его стороны. Вскоре они стали бить своего отца с обеих сторон.
> Вот, но любовь значит послушание, и любовь также значит уважение служения всех остальных. Когда мы ценим служение друг друга, когда мы уважаем то, что делают другие, и когда мы пытаемся помогать им в их служении. И это доставляет самое большое удовольствие тому, кому служат. В этом нет никаких сомнений.
> Иначе говоря, сотрудничество не есть некая поверхностная ценность.


Произношение — это малая часть отношения.
Это малая часть самбандхи.
Лучше быть готовым к тому, что пытаясь осознать Кришну мы столкнемся с непостижимым — ачиньтйа.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWYP6...S-xdksM25CSbzZ
>  Шачинанда Свами Махарадж - само воплощение Нитьянанды, я искренне удивлен, что вам не понравился этот киртан


Чайтанья дас,это нектарный киртан!Все имена слышу тут.ХАРЕ КРИШНА РАМА,и преданные собрались подобные пчелам.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> я не понимаю каким образом Кришна не отличим от  Харе Кришна Махамантры и  Харинама-санкиртаны. Возможно, это достаточно сложный предмет для того, чтобы объяснять его. Буду благодарен тем, кто попробует. Ведь это благоприятно — пытаться понять слова вед и старших преданных.


Одно из так скажем классических произведений по Святым Именам или маха мантре- это книга Бхактивинода Тхакура "Харинама Чинтамани". Она представляет собой диалог между Чайтаньей Махапрабху и Харидасом Тхакуром (признанным знатоком воспевания Харе Кришна мантры) в изложении Бхактивиноды Тхакура.В заключительных главах описывается эффект от воспевания Харе Кришна Мантры.
1 ступень это начало воспевания Святых Имен.
2. После начала воспевания Харе Кришна мантры и при условии что садхака все делает правильно
через некоторое время происходит медитация на образ Кришны в уме. И этот образ легко воссоздается стоит только начать воспевать Харе Кришна
мантру.
3. Следующая ступень и эффект от повторения Харе Кришна мантры это медитация на качества Кришны. Если садхака достигает успеха то качества и образ Кришны мгновенно возникают
в уме преданного при произнесении Святого Имени.
4. Следующая ступень это Лилы Кришны (Игры Кришны) при достижении успеха при произнесении Святого Имени они тоже мгновенно возникают в Уме.
5. Осознание индивидуальной расы или своей сварупа сидхи или своего изначального духовного тела.

Представьте вы произнесли Харе Кришна Мантру и тут же возник живой образ Кришны и т.д. На этой платформе легко понять что Кришна и его Святое Имя не отличны друг от друга.

К сожалению такие преданные редки в наше время, хотя в цепи парампары это было в порядке вещей. Вспомните истории 6 Госвами,
и других ачарьев прошлого медитация, даршаны Кришы и свои реализованные Сварупа Сидхи это в порядке вещей.. Причина не в том что метод не работает сейчас (спрашивается зачем его было давать) Метод работает и останется им(юга дхармой) на все 432 тыс лет Кали юги, просто не достигается уровень глубокой медитации. Вместо этого в голове винегрет из разных неконтролируемых мыслей
Почему? Кому интересен ответ и кто жаждет обрести всё это. Ответ дается в предшествующей главе "Стадии достижения расы"
Бхактивинод Тхакур пишет: следует увеличивать джапу с 4 кругов до 192(64+64+64). 


Еще вариант объяснения  осознания что Кришна и его Святое Имя не отличны друг от друга.
Есть три уровня воспевания Святого Имени
1. Нама-апарадха (оскорбительное воспевание)
2. Нама-абхаса (отблеск Святого Имени)
3. Шудха-Нама (чистое Святое Имя или чистое воспевание)

На уровне нама апарадхи , внешне преданный произносит Харе Кришна мантру, даже может стараться по всем правилам санскрита
но при всем при этом эта процедура напоминает тяжелую повинность или каторгу. В чем причина?
Вкратце объяснить это то, что настоящее духовное Святое Имя (то что не отлично от Кришны)это не просто звуки выдаваемые мясистым языком
Настоящее духовное Святое Имя  нисходит и начинает по собственной воле танцевать на языке преданного.
Или проявлять себя по собственной воле избрав определенную личность с чистыми мотивами. А по большому счету были 
случаи не зависит даже от внешних формальностей просто может звучать типа "с неба" Те ощущения воспевания(хладини шакти) в обществе 
чистых преданных это и есть настоящее Святое Имя. При таком воспевании просто невозможно остановиться. Этот уровень Шудха Намы к которому нужно стремиться.

Это предмет действительно сложный, но постарался объяснить в кратце немного по деревенски :smilies:  не судите строго, может кому будет полезно

----------


## Расала дас

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaOP8yaxdjw
> 
> 
> Не обижайтесь на Кришну за то, что Он над нами так подшутил.
> (Он любит нас и учит нас любя.)
> В присутствии Радхарани Он сам может начать доить быка вместо коровы.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Харе Кришна! Виталий! 
Лично мне не за что обижаться на Кришну. Он всегда безгранично милостив ко мне. Из за невнимательности и невежества каждого горькие шутки с ним шутит Кали.

Я не придумал некий свой "метод". Не организовываю свою школу со своей особой философией, практикой и технологиями. Это не я утвердил, что в этот Век нет иного универсального Пути кроме воспевания Святых Имён, не я  записал Маха-мантру. Не я благословил Мир методом совместного воспевания - Санкиртаной. До меня уже настаивали в необходимости воспевать Святые Имена внимательно, не "глотать" слоги, произносить Их чётко, внимательно слушать звуки Святых Имён. Не я настаивал на важности следования написанному, бережно передаваемому по парампаре, на необходимости смиренно принимать и передавать дальше, ничего не отнимая и не добавляя. Обо всём этом говорит Ачарья, шастры, я только слушаю и повторяю. Я простой слуга, хорошо, по буквам, выучивший всего три Слова-Имени,  лишь инструмент в руках Мастера – издаю те звуки, которые желает Он, и верю в этот процесс.

Наука о Святых Именах, тождественных Богу, об отношениях с Ними - и есть самбандха, Нама-гьяна, которую Учитель должен раскрыть ученику, вдохновляя его воспевать Маха-мантру и принять Миссию Санкиртаны. Ему следует хорошо разъяснить страждущим, что прописанная на санскрите Маха-мантра - Совершенная Форма Божеств. Что Она в Своей прописной Форме и есть Всесовершенное Послание, Спасение, Любовь, Высший Принцип и Сокровенные Наставления. Что не случайно, а в соответствии с Высшим замыслом Она записана и завещана нам такой, какая Она есть! Что стараясь "огранить" Харинама-чинтамани по этой авторитетной "формуле" можно обрести живые Мурти Божеств в Чистом звуке и, что произношение здесь очень важно - в нём Их Красота.

Метод слушания и воспевания Маха-мантры призван и способен помочь ВСЕМ! Только полные глупцы и негодяи отвергают Его. Но чтобы следовать этому Методу, чтобы повторять - необходимо услышать. Сегодня люди на улицах, вайшнавы в пандалах в большинстве случаев слышат искажённую Маха-мантру, Её вымученное воспалёнными умами отражение – видят Божеств Маха-мантры с дополнительными частями Их тела или без Них. Действительно,  эти авторские экспромты не способны помочь ВСЕМ... Это происходит на каждой Харинаме, в каждом Храме, тысячи и тысячи суррогатных «Маха-мантр» звучит вокруг. В этой связи очень хочется громко вскричать: «!!!ОСТАНОВИТЕСЬ, ВСЛУШАЙТЕСЬ В ТО, ЧТО ВОСПЕВАЕТЕ, ЧТО ВОСПЕВАЮТ ВОКРУГ ВАС – ЭТО УЖЕ НЕ МАХА-МАНТРА, А ОБЕССИЛЕННАЯ ЕЁ ПОДДЕЛКА!!!»

Вы привели очень поучительный пример с горе-массажистами, Виталий! Именно так всё и происходит. По аналогии, Отца можно отождествить со Шрилой Прабхупадой, его Тело – с Обществом, созданным им, сыновей-массажистов – с последователями. Так вот, в один из дней увидел я такую «картину»… 

Традиционно одетые, некоторые красиво разукрашенные, а иные в праздничных и даже карнавальных костюмах со всевозможными специальными инструментами, собрались некие наследники своего Отца вокруг его тела-дела и от мала до велика изо всех сил «вдохновляют», «укрепляют» и «оздоравливают» его, «массируя» своим воспеванием «живительной» «Маха-мантры». 
«Хори КришнО!» – высоко выпрыгивая кричит один из них и под одобрительные возгласы единомышленников, как в барабан, ударяет в живот лежащего. 
«Ооо…» – стонет-вторит тело. 
Глядя на происходящее,  другой, вдохновлённый и улыбающийся не менее опытный специалист, выкручивая ослабевшую руку, чётко и ритмично произносит: «хАрИ РаМ хАрИ РаМ!» 
«Ммм…» – отзывается в теле.  
«Харей Харей» – демонстрируя свои способности, подбадривает окружающих третий, делающий «массаж» ушных раковин, мощно стуча по ним, как в цимбалы.
«Рамо Рамо» – долго тянет за посиневший большой палец правой ноги четвёртый… 
«Что же вы делаете?» - в недоумении спрашиваю я. 
«Мы совместно служим телу-делу нашего любимого предка – воспеваем, массируем, пахтаем!» – браво отвечают мне. 
«И кто же вас обучил так воспевать и сотрудничать?» 
«Лично я, – с достоинством говорит первый, – хоть сам и из под Рязани, слышал, что китайцы делают массаж именно так и ничего, у них получается, вроде…» 
«Мой стиль массажа, – заявляет другой,  – синтез ории, южноиндийской и бенгальской традиции, моя, так сказать, творческая инновация. Вот – всем присутствующим нравится!» 
«А я считаю, что тут вообще нет никаких правил массажа! – с решимостью утверждает следующий. – Их изначально не было», – продолжает он, и ещё раз, с радостным криком «Хари Хори» сильно бьёт лежащего в область сердца! 
«Послушайте! – говорю. –  Остановитесь! Вы почти совсем разрушили тело Отца, оно ели дышит! Уже многие его родственники в слезах разошлись по домам и произносят прощальные речи. Иные уже поминают его, сидя в ресторанах, или забылись в объятиях  женщин, а злопыхатели даже подготовили и печатают некрологи о скоропостижной смерти тела-дела вашего Благодетеля! Вы сами губите, разрушаете его! Остановитесь! Вот, смотрите, на стене висит вечная схема любимого им Трансцендентного Чистого Массажа. Согласно с Ней, осторожно, не спеша, осознанно прорабатывайте каждый член, каждую мышцу, каждый звук, слушайте и внимательно повторяйте вновь и вновь! Кем бы вы ни были, где бы вы ни родились – в Африке, Бенгалии, Америке, Грузии, Китае или в России – вы легко сможете освоить этот классический Метод. Приложите хоть немного усилий, постарайтесь, пожалуйста! Необходимо научиться произносить всего несколько слов, попробуйте, на это способен любой, я знаю: вы все можете! Вам нужно просто захотеть сделать это, попробуйте, прошу вас! Он ещё жив! Он поправится, выздоровеет и окрепнет, будет бодрым и цветущим – совместными усилиями это можно сделать!!!» 
«Ты кто такой? – с вызовом спрашивают в ответ. –  Уходи, не мешай практиковать! Ты не ценишь наши усилия и этим оскорбляешь нас!»
«Ты не наш гуру! Все делают, как мы! – слышатся доносящиеся  со всех сторон реплики. – Ты, что самый умный? Ты посягаешь на нашу бхаву, отравляешь потоки нектара, рвущегося из наших сердец! Просто смотри, слушай и повторяй за нами, а когда очистишься от всех привязанностей и мирской обусловленности –испытаешь экстаз от спонтанного служения! Если не будешь делать как мы – не будешь развиваться, а мы изгоним тебя! Делай как мы или убирайся вон!» 
«Братья – говорю я, – я никуда не уйду! И не позволю вам добить то, что мне безгранично дорого – Тело-Дело Прабхупады! Хоть вы мне и родня, если уговоры и вразумления не действуют на вас, если вы упрямо будете продолжать мучить его, вы пострадаете. Остановитесь!  Я не позволю вам безнаказанно его добить …» 
Услышав эти мои слова, некоторые бывшие там чистые и искренние родственники вдруг заулыбались и счастливые стали с верой и энтузиазмом громко совместно воспевать Маха-мантру такой, как Она есть. Некоторые, наиболее разумные, как будто освободившись от тяжёлого наваждения, оставив своё прежнее занятие, задумались. Некоторые, в нерешительности замерли,  прекратив свои издевательства… Но другие – я увидел их недобрые взгляды – сжали кулаки, приготовившись дать мне бой и идти до конца. 
«Остановитесь! – промолвил я ещё раз. – Вы проиграете это сражение!»

Харе Рама!

----------


## Виталий12

> Я не придумал некий свой "метод".


Извините прабху Расала за мою неосторожность в формулировках.

Почему-то я отметил для себя важность следить за правильностью произношения мною Махамантры прочитав рекомендованную вами тему.
Раньше это до меня не доходило.
Поэтому я употребил слова «Ваш взгляд, ваш метод, ...».
Cогласен, с вами, что я выразил свою мысль некорректно.

На киртане я  получал удовольствие от эмоций и от меллодии. 
Но прошлый киртан следил за правильностью произношения. Это испортило мне все наслаждение. Это, и наверное еще то, что я осуждал других за то, что они произносят неправильно.

Этот киртан я отвлекся от критики, и получил новый для меня опыт. Я увидел, что Харе Рама, в отличии от Харе Рамо дает другое, необычное ощущение. Вкус необычной сладкой трагедии, от которой хочется плакать.
Но мне для этого надо петь вместе с преданными, и вместе с их Харе Рамо.

----------


## Виталий12

> ... Вместо этого в голове винегрет из разных неконтролируемых мыслей …


Попытавшись под влиянием прабху Расалы слушать то что я говорю во время джапы (трудно это для меня), я стал немного внимательней, и «услышал» (точнее ощутил) следующее:
«ты не желаешь осознавать того, что ты хочешь наслаждаться превосходством над другими, используя чувства Господа, ведь это не твои чувства.»
То есть, мне сказали, что я махровый эгоист, и не раскаиваюсь.
Понятно, что Имя для меня закрыто.

А мой винегрет мыслей — это критика других, и отвлечение от осознания (неприятно это) своего реального положения .

Спасибо, прабху Кришна Паришад. Стало понятнее.

----------


## Расала дас

> Извините прабху Расала за мою неосторожность в формулировках.
> 
> Почему-то я отметил для себя важность следить за правильностью произношения мною Махамантры прочитав рекомендованную вами тему.
> Раньше это до меня не доходило.
> Поэтому я употребил слова «Ваш взгляд, ваш метод, ...».
> Cогласен, с вами, что я выразил свою мысль некорректно.
> 
> На киртане я  получал удовольствие от эмоций и от меллодии. 
> Но прошлый киртан следил за правильностью произношения. Это испортило мне все наслаждение. Это, и наверное еще то, что я осуждал других за то, что они произносят неправильно.
> ...



Харе Кришна! 
 :smilies: Спасибо, Виталий, за письмо. Я ни в коей мере не обижаюсь на Вас, просто счёл необходимым уточнить, что не претендую на положение новатора и лавры.

Думаю, что понимаю Вас. Я пятнадцать лет получал удовольствие от эмоций и мелодий практически всех киртанов. Семь лет назад я начал следить за своим воспиванием, внимательно слушая Маха-мантру и естественно - услышал воспевание киртаний и окружающих. Вместе с тем, все эти годы, посещая Храм, Харинамы, или воспевая дома, независимо от того, что поют окружающие - всегда пою Харе, Кришна и Рама, хотя, на определённые музыкальные мотивы это непросто делать. 

Очень рад, что Вы обретаете новый опыт воспевания, получаете новые вкусы, реализации. Это только начало. Маха-мантра, входящие в Неё Имена приготовили для Вас ещё очень много необыкновенных, ценных подарков и восхитительных сюрпризов. Постарайтесь утвердиться в процессе неискажённого воспевания и обретёте ни с чем не сравнимый, волшебный вкус, который постепенно приведёт Вас к Высшей Цели. 

Вы очень внимательно отслеживаете свои мысли и состояния - это необходимо. Отвлечение на критику, кого бы то ни было, - разрушает вкус и уводит от практики внимательного воспевания. Вы только начинаете процесс воспевания Маха-мантры и Вам решительно нечем гордиться. Всё действительно ценное,  что мы имеем, приходит к нам по Милости Шри Гуру и Шри Кришны. Вы смогли услышать Их послание - кто то ещё нет, Вы начали осознанно воспевать - кто то ещё только думает над этим. Кто-то уже, задолго до Вас, правильно воспевал, их много, кто-то присоединился чуть раньше, кто-то в сей час или присоединиться позже - всё это беспричинная Милость и повсеместный Процесс. В один прекрасный день, правильно воспеваемая Маха-мантра будет звучать везде, чётко и громко. Сегодня тысячи вайшнавов знают о нюансах обсуждаемой Темы, слышали призывы с любовью воспевать Святые Имена баз искажений. Эти преданные есть вокруг Вас, в каждом Храме, в каждой Ятре, по всему Миру. В свой срок они запоют правильно! Нужно время, а пока - развивайте свои отношения со Святыми Именами, думайте о Них, вопрошайте Их - получайте Опыт, когда нибудь, с кем нибудь, если пожелаете, Вы сможете Им поделиться. 

Не критикуйте, смиренно воспевайте -  уже и так всё понятно: ИСКАЖЕНИЯ ОХВАТИЛИ ВСЁ ДВИЖЕНИЕ и, пока, доминируют, но это пройдёт. Подобно тому, как в детстве, переболев ветрянкой, человек больше не испытывает этот недуг - переболеет от искажений Маха-мантры и молодое многонациональное Всемирное Движение Санкиртаны, переболеет и Расцветёт, воспевая Её такой, как Она есть... Господь контролирует всё и всех, включая меня и мою активность. Вам, как и всем вайшнавам, не следует искать недостатки в происходящем, в Гуру, вайшнавах, подражать действиям кого либо, имитировать некие несвойственные эмоции и состояния. Нужно остерегаться критики, а внимательно воспевая нести дальше Миссию Санкиртаны! 

И вот ещё что: Процесс воспевания Маха-мантры, сопутствующий ему Процесс самоосознания и обретения Любви к ШриШри - чисто мистический. Трансформации происходящие с сознанием, окружающим Миром и поведением правильно продвигающегося по у Пути бхакти - не поддаётся пониманию с точки зрения мирской логики и морали. Приготовьтесь к тому, что камни вокруг Вас начнут говорить, Бог со всех сторон отвечать на Ваши вопросы, видения и откровения потоком проливаться Свыше - Святые Имена, Божества, Дхама, Истина "поглотят" Вас. Волосы дыбом и слёзы из глаз, сбивчивая речь, повышенная температура, неописуемый восторг, смех - полное "сумасшествие", даже в глазах большинства преданных - ожидает Вас. Не пугайтесь - продолжайте с верой воспевать, как написано. Всего Вам самого хорошего! 
Харе Рама!

----------


## Виталий12

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENYSPtT6B70
> 
> Спасибо! А есть записи воспеваний этих преданных в аудио формате?


https://yadi.sk/d/DloAsU9HonD2b

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Расала дас. Это весьма ценные идеи, воспроизводить маха-мантру настолько чисто, максимально качественно и долго - что каждый кто услышит ее сразу же обретет "семя бхакти" обратится в преданного. Однако, если научно подходить к проблеме джапа медитации, то наилучшим методом является метод "чередования". Попеременно чередовать максимально вдумчивую, внимательную джапа медитацию с повторением ее на автомате, попеременно чередовать ее лежа и стоя, слева и справа, на улице и дома и тд. Слушать джапа медитацию возвышенных преданных и Гуру в аудио формате и чередовать это прослушивание собственной мантрой; можно делать это одновременно слушать киртан и одновременно начитывать джапу на четках (даже не имеет значение на сколько чисто повторяет ее киртан, важно на сколько чисто вы сами повторяете ее)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQlMyNaA9N0

----------


## Расала дас

> Расала дас. Это весьма ценные идеи, воспроизводить маха-мантру настолько чисто, максимально качественно и долго - что каждый кто услышит ее сразу же обретет "семя бхакти" обратится в преданного. Однако, если научно подходить к проблеме джапа медитации, то наилучшим методом является метод "чередования". Попеременно чередовать максимально вдумчивую, внимательную джапа медитацию с повторением ее на автомате, попеременно чередовать ее лежа и стоя, слева и справа, на улице и дома и тд. Слушать джапа медитацию возвышенных преданных и Гуру в аудио формате и чередовать это прослушивание собственной мантрой; можно делать это одновременно слушать киртан и одновременно начитывать джапу на четках (даже не имеет значение на сколько чисто повторяет ее киртан, важно на сколько чисто вы сами повторяете ее)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQlMyNaA9N0


Харе Кришна!
Дорогой Чайтанья дас! Нет необходимости выдумывать свои "научные" методы. Вот, что говорит по этому поводу Шрила Прабхупада: "Йаджнаих санкиртана-прайаир йаджанти хи сумедхасах: самые разумные люди будут петь святые имена Господа. При этом, однако, не следует выдумывать свои методы повторения святого имени. Надо искренне повторять имена Господа так, как это рекомендовано в писаниях: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. ШБ 7.5.23-24. Комментарий."

"Стандарты, которые я вам уже дал, старайтесь всегда поддерживать стандартной процедурой. Не пытайтесь вводить новшества или что-то создавать или выдумывать, это всё погубит".(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Бали Мардану и Пушта Кршне, 18.09.72)

"Шрила Прабхупада говорил о повторении мантры: "Просто слушай". Чтобы следовать ему на практике, нужно повторять вслух. Если по той или иной причине вы не можете повторять вслух, тогда нужно, чтобы слоги мантры звучали в вашем уме. Если вы будете осознанно слушать каждый слог, это займет ваш ум, и если делать это решительно и энергично, у вас не будет шансов отвлечься на что-то еще. Метод настолько прост, что люди зачастую пренебрегают им, однако тот, кто будет применять его на практике, убедится в его эффективности. Существуют и более высокие уровни повторения, на которых человек размышляет об играх Бога, медитирует на Его качества и даже созерцает Его образ, однако все это приходит как следствие внимательного слушания, являющегося фундаментом этой практики. Причина действенности джапы кроется в том, что Святое Имя - это сам Бог, и потому мантра в полной мере наделена Его могуществом. Всякий, кто последует наставлению «просто слушать», обнаружит существенные улучшения в своем повторении." Сатсварупа дас Госвами

"Среди интроспективных джив наиболее развитыми являются те, кто привлекается чистым преданным служением. Джива становится на путь бхакти лишь после того, как в прошлых рождениях накопит достаточное количество сукрити /благочестия/. Развив шраддху /твердую веру/, она входит в контакт с чистым и Святым Гуру и, его милостью, посвящается в воспевание Маха-мантры – Святых Имен Божественной Четы.
Несмотря на то, что вначале джива имеет шраддху, ее желание материального успеха затрудняет ее совершенствование. Гуру удостаивает ее процессом обучения, способным преодолеть такое затруднение. Так джива получает духовную силу для воспевания. 
Повторение на четках из туласи и ежедневная медитация на определенное количество Святых Имен – наивысшая форма поклонения. Это непременно приведет к успеху. Вначале надо ежедневно проводить некоторое время в уединении для полного сосредоточения на Святом Имени. Постепенно – с наращиванием повторения – развивается более глубокая связь со Святым Именем и материальные препятствия отпадают. 
Для пути бхакти характерны две области деятельности: поклонение Божеству и воспевание с медитацией на Святое Имя. Хотя и то, и другое целесообразно, более продвинутые преданные предпочитают последнее. Многие возвышенные чистые преданные иногда довольно громко повторяют Святые Имена на четках, а иногда с четками медитируют на развлечения Кришны. Преимущества киртаны, то есть повторения Маха-мантры на четках вслух, в том, что сразу три вида преданного служения осуществляются одновременно, а именно: слушание, воспевание, памятование. Разумеется, в Святом Имени заключены все девять видов преданного служения, но воспевание и памятование – наилучшие из них.
Воспевание автоматически проявляет остальные аспекты преданного служения, например: пада-севанам, дасьям, сакхьям, атма-ниведанам. С полной верой в то, что Святое Имя и личность Кришны – одно и то же, человек должен в глубоком сосредоточении и без намапарадх воспевать в уединенном месте."
Шри Харинама Чинтамани

*Всегда стремиться в общество воспевающих правильно и с любовью, всегда самому стараться воспевать правильно и с любовью, всегда слышать осознанное, правильное, наполненное любовью воспевание Маха-мантры - наилучший научный Метод духовного прогресса.*

Популяризировать невнимательное, надуманное, с искажениями воспевание - всё одно, что тиражировать и прославлять не авторитетные лекции и спекулятивную философию. Разумный человек всегда спросит: где написано в Шастрах то, что Вы говорите, или - где записан текст того, что Вы воспеваете, выдавая за Маха-мантру? Допускать к публичным выступлениям можно и нужно тех, кто придерживается известных стандартов. Распространение заведомо ложных формул - недопустимо. Преступно обманывать окружающих выдавая за должный ложный ачар. 

Есть немало чудесных примеров достойного внимания воспевания. Самый яркий и благоприятный из них пример воспевания Маха-мантры Шри Махапрабху. Он - средоточие Высшей Истины! Свободный от всех недостатков и национальных акцентов, Гуру ВСЕХ Гуру, всех вайшнавов и всего человечества - Он навсегда даровал Истинный Ачар своим последователям. Один из Примеров того, как воспевал Махапрабху, можно услышать здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YOvya_ZP24 

Его Божественная Милость Шрила Прабхупада, хоть и явился в Бенгалии, всегда старался воспевать так, как записано в Шастрах, и сам записал для нас, как это правильно делается, и на видео, и в своих книгах, на флагах и плакатах: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxvJ...&feature=share

Можно найти немало примеров того, как воспевают его смиренные последователи, для этого просто необходимо знать, как Маха-мантра записана, как Она  звучит, научиться внимательно слушать: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exxF7tJsfLM&t=56 

Примеров правильного, внимательного, наполненного чувством любви воспевания, в разных стилях и разными исполнителями много:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdPT...&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKW_...&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uFZ...&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9ii...&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3aK...&feature=share ... 

"Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади Лила, Глава 17, текст 32

урдхва-баху кари' кахон, шуна, сарва-лока
нама-сутре гантхи' пара кантхе эи шлока

урдхва-баху — руки вверх; кари' — подняв; кахон — говорю; шуна — послушайте; сарва-лока — все люди; нама — святого имени; сутре — на нить; гантхи' — нанизав; пара — наденьте; кантхе — на шею; эи — этот; шлока — стих.

Воздев руки, я призываю всех: «Послушайте меня! Нанижите этот стих на нить святого имени и носите его на шее, чтобы никогда не забывать!»

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тот, кто повторяет святые имена Господа — маха- мантру Харе Кришна, — как правило, поначалу допускает много оскорблений, которые называются нама-абхаса и нама-апарадха. Такое повторение маха-мантры не дает возможности обрести совершенную любовь к Кришне. Поэтому необходимо повторять маха-мантру в соответствии с принципами, изложенными в приведенном выше стихе: тринад апи су-ничена тарор ива сахишнуна. В этой связи нужно отметить, что в повторении святого имени обязательно должны участвовать язык и губы. Слова «Харе Кришна» следует произносить с большой отчетливостью; они должны быть ясно слышимы. Иногда, повторяя святые имена, вместо того, чтобы правильно произносить их с помощью губ и языка, люди механически издают какой-то свист и шипение. Повторять святое имя очень просто, но необходимо практиковать это со всей серьезностью. Поэтому автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами, призывает каждого всегда носить этот стих с собой как кулон на шее."
Харе Рама!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По аналогии, Отца можно отождествить со Шрилой Прабхупадой, его Тело – с Обществом, созданным им, сыновей-массажистов – с последователями. Так вот, в один из дней увидел я такую «картину»… 
> 
> Традиционно одетые, некоторые красиво разукрашенные, а иные в праздничных и даже карнавальных костюмах со всевозможными специальными инструментами, собрались некие наследники своего Отца вокруг его тела-дела и от мала до велика изо всех сил «вдохновляют», «укрепляют» и «оздоравливают» его, «массируя» своим воспеванием «живительной» «Маха-мантры»...
> 
> «Ты не наш гуру! Все делают, как мы! – слышатся доносящиеся  со всех сторон реплики. – Ты, что самый умный? Ты посягаешь на нашу бхаву, отравляешь потоки нектара, рвущегося из наших сердец! Просто смотри, слушай и повторяй за нами, а когда очистишься от всех привязанностей и мирской обусловленности –испытаешь экстаз от спонтанного служения! Если не будешь делать как мы – не будешь развиваться, а мы изгоним тебя! Делай как мы или убирайся вон!» 
> «Братья – говорю я, – я никуда не уйду! И не позволю вам добить то, что мне безгранично дорого – Тело-Дело Прабхупады! Хоть вы мне и родня, если уговоры и вразумления не действуют на вас, если вы упрямо будете продолжать мучить его, вы пострадаете. Остановитесь!  Я не позволю вам безнаказанно его добить …» 
> Услышав эти мои слова, некоторые бывшие там чистые и искренние родственники вдруг заулыбались и счастливые стали с верой и энтузиазмом громко совместно воспевать Маха-мантру такой, как Она есть. Некоторые, наиболее разумные, как будто освободившись от тяжёлого наваждения, оставив своё прежнее занятие, задумались. Некоторые, в нерешительности замерли,  прекратив свои издевательства… Но другие – я увидел их недобрые взгляды – сжали кулаки, приготовившись дать мне бой и идти до конца. 
> «Остановитесь! – промолвил я ещё раз. – Вы проиграете это сражение!»


Уважаемый Расала прабху, примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста.
Вы очень красочно описали эту ситуацию, видно, что вы человек творческий. Хочу только заметить, что вы пишете, исходя из убежденности, что преданные *сознательно*  совершают оскорбления. Но преданные, любимые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, не совершают этих осознанных оскорблений. В силу привычки и общения с жителями Индии, которые традиционно обладают определенным произношением, преданные могут произносить Святое Имя так, как это делают многие в Индии. Особенно в киртанах западных преданных мы можем услышать это произношение. Но вы считаете это сознательным нарушением и встаете на опасный путь критики вайшнава. Прошу вас быть осмотрительней. Даже небольшое пренебрежение или осуждение вайшнава Кришна вряд ли простит. Только Кришна находится в сердце каждого и знает, кто как воспевает. Мы же должны оценивать себя, а не других.

Уверена, что Кришна всегда найдет пути, чтобы при необходимости поправить Своего возлюбленного слугу, не предоставляя кому-либо из преданных роли критикана и оскорбителя! 

Тем более что для исправления преданного существует вайшнавский этикет. И, естественно, что истинный джентльмен никогда не обсуждает человека во всеуслышание и за глаза. Возможно, тут, на форуме, я уже всем набила оскомину с этим этикетом, но для блага других поделюсь еще раз: 

" Слушать   критику   преданного   -   это   фактически,   то   же   самое,   что   и   самому критиковать. Чтобы избежать последствий критики преданного в Вашем  присутствии  следует: 
-переубедить    оскорбителя    вескими    аргументами.    Не    следует   молча   терпеть    эти оскорбления, так как, в этом случае, они, как стрелы, пронзают ваше сердце, подрывая вашу веру и влечение к Сознанию Кришны.
-если это невозможно, или Вы понимаете, что не способны сделать это, то лучше тут же покинуть это место, считая его худшим во всех 3-х мирах.
Видя, как другой совершает ошибку, мы можем очень тактично посоветовать, как ему поступить лучше. Для того, чтобы быть вправе сделать это, мы должны: 
-занимать положение старшего (имеется ввиду административное назначение), быть административным лидером, или
-занимать положение духовного наставника;

Также важно:
-иметь чистые намерения помочь и быть свободными от зависти;
-иметь доверительные отношения с этим преданным;
-быть сведущим в тех вопросах, по которым мы делаем замечания;
-быть способным подать правильный пример;
-быть способным объяснить, в чем ошибочность суждений или действий, и как поступить правильно и почему.

Мы также можем давать совет или исправлять, если преданный сам попросил нас об этом.

*Самым лучшим способом помочь другим измениться является собственный пример, или принцип ачарьи. Этот метод требует времени, зато он является универсальным.
*
Но в случае, если Ваш совет не услышан, можно:
-предложить преданному поговорить на эту тему с более старшим вайшнавом;
-обратиться самому к старшему преданному, которому мы доверяем, чтобы он помог исправить какого-то преданного;
-объяснять соответствующие темы другому преданному в присутствии того, кого нужно исправить;
-продолжать учить только своим примером;
-оставить попытки исправить другого и *положиться на милость Кришны.* Мы можем ограничить общение с этим преданным совместным слушанием и воспеванием и избегать ведения с ним практических дел.

Если же критика относится к нам, то следует приветствовать ее и видеть в ней помощь со стороны Кришны, чтобы мы могли усилить свое сознание Кришны, улучшить качество практического служения или стать более чуткими к окружающим.

Человек, даже очень грязный, но вставший под душ, вскоре очистится; вода смоет с него всю грязь. Поэтому нет смысла критиковать за недостатки и ошибки человека, который уже встал на путь предания себя Господу. Преданное служение, даже на уровне практики, настолько могущественно, что очень скоро очистит душу от всего материального, греховного, и она засияет своей изначальной красотой..."

Пожалуйста, прочтите полностью тут: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...d=10&Itemid=31

 :vanca calpa:  Еще раз приношу почтительные поклоны всем преданным, которые тут участвовали или обсуждались, и из темы выхожу.

----------


## Расала дас

> Уважаемый Расала прабху, примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста.
> Вы очень красочно описали эту ситуацию, видно, что вы человек творческий. Хочу только заметить, что вы пишете, исходя из убежденности, что преданные *сознательно*  совершают оскорбления. Но преданные, любимые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, не совершают этих осознанных оскорблений. В силу привычки и общения с жителями Индии, которые традиционно обладают определенным произношением, преданные могут произносить Святое Имя так, как это делают многие в Индии. Особенно в киртанах западных преданных мы можем услышать это произношение. Но вы считаете это сознательным нарушением и встаете на опасный путь критики вайшнава. Прошу вас быть осмотрительней. Даже небольшое пренебрежение или осуждение вайшнава Кришна вряд ли простит. Только Кришна находится в сердце каждого и знает, кто как воспевает. Мы же должны оценивать себя, а не других.
> 
> Уверена, что Кришна всегда найдет пути, чтобы при необходимости поправить Своего возлюбленного слугу, не предоставляя кому-либо из преданных роли критикана и оскорбителя! 
> 
> Тем более что для исправления преданного существует вайшнавский этикет. И, естественно, что истинный джентльмен никогда не обсуждает человека во всеуслышание и за глаза. Возможно, тут, на форуме, я уже всем набила оскомину с этим этикетом, но для блага других поделюсь еще раз: 
> 
> " Слушать   критику   преданного   -   это   фактически,   то   же   самое,   что   и   самому критиковать. Чтобы избежать последствий критики преданного в Вашем  присутствии  следует: 
> -переубедить    оскорбителя    вескими    аргументами.    Не    следует   молча   терпеть    эти оскорбления, так как, в этом случае, они, как стрелы, пронзают ваше сердце, подрывая вашу веру и влечение к Сознанию Кришны.
> ...


Харе Кришна! 
Дорогая Матаджи, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны! Вы по-своему, странно интерпретируете мои слова, Вы пишите: " _Хочу только заметить, что вы пишете, исходя из убежденности_, что преданные *сознательно* совершают оскорбления. Но преданные, любимые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, не совершают этих осознанных оскорблений. В силу привычки и общения с жителями Индии, которые традиционно обладают определенным произношением, преданные могут произносить Святое Имя так, как это делают многие в Индии. Особенно в киртанах западных преданных мы можем услышать это произношение. _Но вы считаете это сознательным нарушением и встаете на опасный путь критики вайшнава_. Прошу вас быть осмотрительней. Даже небольшое пренебрежение или осуждение вайшнава Кришна вряд ли простит. Только Кришна находится в сердце каждого и знает, кто как воспевает. Мы же должны оценивать себя, а не других. Уверена, что Кришна всегда найдет пути, чтобы при необходимости поправить Своего возлюбленного слугу, не предоставляя кому-либо из преданных роли критикана и оскорбителя!" -  Матаджи, ничего такого нет! 

Я не считаю, что ВСЕ изначально намеренно искажают послание Господа. Некоторые делают это по незнанию, некоторые поддавшись влиянию, некоторые умышленно - _"Услышав эти мои слова, некоторые бывшие там чистые и искренние родственники вдруг заулыбались и счастливые стали с верой и энтузиазмом громко совместно воспевать Маха-мантру такой, как Она есть. Некоторые, наиболее разумные, как будто освободившись от тяжёлого наваждения, оставив своё прежнее занятие, задумались. Некоторые, в нерешительности замерли, прекратив свои издевательства… Но другие – я увидел их недобрые взгляды – сжали кулаки, приготовившись дать мне бой и идти до конца. 
«Остановитесь! – промолвил я ещё раз. – Вы проиграете это сражение!»_ - ВСЕ разные. 

Я не исключаю, что помимо искренних последователей, о которых пишите Вы есть и те, кто, как и сегодня так и сорок лет назад претендовали на мировое господство. Узнав какая Миссия возложена на преданных, об их стремлении сделать Мир светлым и счастливым - они обеспокоились и приложили усилия для того, чтобы этому помешать. Не секрет, что существовало и существует множество специальных Служб призванных следить за "поддержанием Порядка" и "общественным сознанием". Они владеют огромными средствами и не дремлют... Вместе с тем, есть и много преданных которые уже неоднократно слышали призывы не коверкать Маха-мантру, но по определённым своим причинам делать это продолжают - из за недостатка веры, упрямства, глубокого непонимания или назло.

Если Вы, публикуя своё письмо, включая выделенное зелёным, обвиняете меня в некой недопустимой, неуместной, запретной критике вайшнавов - одумайтесь! Избавьтесь от этого опасного занятия. Я делаю то, что мне велит Господь, как бы не сложно и трудно было Вам и другим это принять и понять. Не пугайте меня и не пугайтесь! Не волнуйтесь - в свой срок я отвечу перед Обществом и ШриШри за своё поведение и сполна получу по заслугам. Если кто либо действительно желает обвинить меня в личном оскорблении - готовьте свои иски и обвинения. Однако, я знаю, что когда вся эта "эпопея" будет завершена и станет очевидно, что воспевать Маха-мантру ВСЕМ следует правильно - исков и обиженных будет совсем немного.  

Я никого не "обсуждаю за глаза", кто эти личности? Мои мотивы просты - я очень хочу участвовать в осознанном Совместном Воспевании Маха-мантры. Этого хочет и Бог. Он хочет не автоматического, слепого воспевания непонятно чего и и зачем, а сотрудничества в Воспевании Маха-мантры с любовью. 

Я безгранично богат! Что тут можно поделать? Я БОГАЧ - Господь одарил меня самым дорогим и редким сокровищем - Шри Харинама Чинтамани! Не надо зависти - просто примите сокровище! Оно не моё! Я Его раздаю. Я много лет молил о Нём, плакал и опять молил, не спал ночами и вряд ли Вы можете себе даже представить те испытания которые я выдержал. Просто примите не искажённо воспевание и не критикуйте меня - это не хорошо. 

Я могу воспевать счастливо сам, могу в обществе семьи, друзей, но я не могу воспевать Маха-мантру в Обществе, где Маха-мантра многократно искажается. Личным примером, в Храме, на сайте - я открыто и ясно выражаю свои мысли и воспеваю так, как учили, как требуется и рекомендуется. Для своего же блага и блага других - избавьтесь от критики и внимательно воспевайте - Вы знаете, как это делается. Также, прошу ВСЕХ вайшнавов - пожалуйста, воспевайте Маха-мантру внимательно, не искажайте Её, попросите об этом своих друзей, обсудите со своими наставниками и Гуру.  
Харе Рама!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> Я не исключаю, что помимо искренних последователей, о которых пишите Вы есть и те, кто, как и сегодня так и сорок лет назад претендовали на мировое господство. Узнав какая Миссия возложена на преданных, об их стремлении сделать Мир светлым и счастливым - они обеспокоились и приложили усилия для того, чтобы этому помешать. Не секрет, что существовало и существует множество специальных Служб призванных следить за "поддержанием Порядка" и "общественным сознанием". Они владеют огромными средствами и не дремлют... Вместе с тем, есть и много преданных которые уже неоднократно слышали призывы не коверкать Маха-мантру, но по определённым своим причинам делать это продолжают - из за недостатка веры, упрямства, глубокого непонимания или назло.
> 
> Если Вы, публикуя своё письмо, включая выделенное зелёным, обвиняете меня в некой недопустимой, неуместной, запретной критике вайшнавов - одумайтесь! Избавьтесь от этого опасного занятия. Я делаю то, что мне велит Господь, как бы не сложно и трудно было Вам и другим это принять и понять. Не пугайте меня и не пугайтесь! Не волнуйтесь - в свой срок я отвечу перед Обществом и ШриШри за своё поведение и сполна получу по заслугам. Если кто либо действительно желает обвинить меня в личном оскорблении - готовьте свои иски и обвинения. Однако, я знаю, что когда вся эта "эпопея" будет завершена и станет очевидно, что воспевать Маха-мантру ВСЕМ следует правильно - исков и обиженных будет совсем немного.  
> 
> Я никого не "обсуждаю за глаза", кто эти личности?


Харе Кришна! Расала, прабху примите мои поклоны. Мне не хотелось больше участвовать в этом обсуждении, но, похоже, что то вы недопоняли. Мы с супругом с большим уважением и пониманием отнеслись к вашей статье "Маха-мантра как она есть", сделали работу над своими ошибками и очень благодарны вам за подсказки. В той статье не было и намеков на критику старших преданных. Но в этой теме вы позволили себе оценивать и принижать значение воспевания старшего ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, у которого есть прекрасные ученики и последователи. Вы писали: 


> Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающих.


 Вы не считаете это критикой старшего вайшнава? 
Очень жаль, что модераторы не удалили это заявление, которое может ослабить веру учеников в своего духовного учителя. Тем более уж от вас мы не ожидали услышать о "заговорах" в нашем движении. Это просто несерьезно. 
Духовные учителя часто говорят о правильном и четком произнесении Святых Имён, сами работают над этим. Например, Е.С.Шрила Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами делился с учениками, что работает над качеством своего повторения. И другие учителя тоже, это можно заметить при желании. Но, если остаются какие-то ошибки из-за дикции или привычек, или мы сами просто видим ошибки там, где их нет, то это не повод для преданных, чтобы не воспевать в киртанах. Мы всегда можем воспевать так, как считаем правильным. И нет нужды настраивать преданных против тех киртанов, которые кому-то не понравились. Пожалуйста, покажите своим примером, как воспевать совершенно.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кстати, уже много раз мы сталкивались с тем, что преданные по разному слышат произношение звуков в Маха-мантре. Одни говорят: "Он поёт Рамо", другие спорят: "Нет, я слышу "Рама". Даже у самого Шрилы Прабхупады кто-то умудряется услышать ошибки в воспевании, с этим мы тоже уже сталкивались  :sed:  Всё это очень печально. Подобные дискуссии часто напоминают паранойю.

----------


## Виталий12

> Кстати, уже много раз мы сталкивались с тем, что преданные по разному слышат произношение звуков в Маха-мантре. Одни говорят: "Он поёт Рамо", другие спорят: "Нет, я слышу "Рама". Даже у самого Шрилы Прабхупады кто-то умудряется услышать ошибки в воспевании, с этим мы тоже уже сталкивались  Всё это очень печально. Подобные дискуссии часто напоминают паранойю.


Сила чистого звука велика. Прабху Расала хочет  поделится глубокой реализацией,
но
цель нашей ученической последовательности не в том, чтобы распространять славу звуковых ведических методов, а в том, чтобы распространять трансцендентную эмоцию жителей Вриндавана — эмоцию любви в разлуке.
Эти два направления совпадают только до определенного предела. Дальнейшее движение естественным образом вызывает непонимание со стороны последователей Вед.

----------


## Виталий12

Трансцендентная эмоция любви в разлуке искажает чистый ведический звук, и воспринимается знающим веды как ошибка. 

Мне не следует оправдывать свою рассеянность во время джапы и киртана подобным образом.

Но возвышенные личности поддержанные на киртане беспричинной милостью Господа Чайтанйи испытывают трансцендентные эмоции, которые с ведической точки зрения воспринимаются как недостатки.

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна! Расала, прабху примите мои поклоны. Мне не хотелось больше участвовать в этом обсуждении, но, похоже, что то вы недопоняли. Мы с супругом с большим уважением и пониманием отнеслись к вашей статье "Маха-мантра как она есть", сделали работу над своими ошибками и очень благодарны вам за подсказки. В той статье не было и намеков на критику старших преданных. Но в этой теме вы позволили себе оценивать и принижать значение воспевания старшего ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, у которого есть прекрасные ученики и последователи. Вы писали:  Вы не считаете это критикой старшего вайшнава? 
> Очень жаль, что модераторы не удалили это заявление, которое может ослабить веру учеников в своего духовного учителя. Тем более уж от вас мы не ожидали услышать о "заговорах" в нашем движении. Это просто несерьезно. 
> Духовные учителя часто говорят о правильном и четком произнесении Святых Имён, сами работают над этим. Например, Е.С.Шрила Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами делился с учениками, что работает над качеством своего повторения. И другие учителя тоже, это можно заметить при желании. Но, если остаются какие-то ошибки из-за дикции или привычек, или мы сами просто видим ошибки там, где их нет, то это не повод для преданных, чтобы не воспевать в киртанах. Мы всегда можем воспевать так, как считаем правильным. И нет нужды настраивать преданных против тех киртанов, которые кому-то не понравились. Пожалуйста, покажите своим примером, как воспевать совершенно.
> Харе Кришна!



Харе Кришна! 
Дорогая Матаджи! Я очень рад и благодарен Вам за то,  что Вы сейчас и ещё раньше так серьёзно и искренне отнеслись к "Теме" неискажённого воспевания. Спасибо Вам за Ваш опыт, реализации и живое участие в обсуждении! Спасибо Вашему супругу! Хотя у меня действительно не было никакого стремления критиковать преданных -  все вайшнавы мне дороги и я отношусь к ним как к родным - некоторые, в отличии от Вас, критику в публикации "Маха-мантра  как Она есть..." усматривали. Нет никакой критики и сейчас!

Нет у меня ни малейшего желания рассматривать персоналии искажённо воспевающих Маха-мантру. Я стараюсь говорить об общем принципе воспевания - о важности ВСЕОБЩЕГО ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОГО ВОСПЕВАНИЯ, вне зависимости от того, является воспевающий "простым бхактой", известным или "рядовым киртанией", Гуру или неофитом. То, что Вы, другие вайшнавы, Е.С.Шрила Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами, или другие Гуру обратили и обращают внимание на своё воспевание - отрадно! Это естественно: стараться улучшать свою Практику, работать над своими ошибками - это и есть йога - без искоренения анардх не достичь Чистого воспевания. Да, я заметил, что воспевающих без искажений стало больше. К примеру - старательно воспевают многие вайшнави и вайшнавы Израиля, радуюсь за них.

Матаджи, я не осуждал старшего вайшнава. Я написал:


> ...и в чём, если не секрет, сила этих киртанов? Намаабхас, конечно, обладает силой... Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающих.


 Здесь я говорил о киртанах. Причём не только о двух, позиционируемых, а многих и многих подобных, опубликованных в этой "ветке" и тысячах других киртанах-санкиртанах широко тиражируемых. Речь не шла об Свами или Госвами, только позже, другими преданными, было выделено имя старшего преданного и дано описание его возвышенного положения. Я его не принижаю. Благодарю и его, и  его духовных братьев за то, что они сделали для Движения, Прабхупады, для меня, для человечества!

Обратите внимание - я писал о массовом действии со многими участниками, о совместном искажённом воспевании о многих слушающих его.  Я не обнаружил в тех записях Санкиртаны - совместного прославления Имён Бога, внимательного совместного воспевания Маха-мантры. Я услышал там регулярные массовые искажения Её и множество "Маха-мантр". Скорее всего, как это повелось, перед воспеванием, участники не договорились, что и как будут петь. Такие киртаны – намаабхас и повторю: "Намаабхас, конечно, обладает силой... Однако, достичь Высшего Совершенства, воспевая таким образом, невозможно. Скорее всего, киртаны, подобные этим, не сделают по-настоящему счастливым ни воспевающих, ни слушающих". 

Намаабхас не является целью Практики воспевания Святых Имён. Кому он нужен? Не вайшнавам - это уж точно... Меня лично, как слушателя, такое воспевание по-настоящему счастливым не делает. Намаабхас не средство к достижению Высшего Совершенства - Любви и самосознания. Будет хорошо,  если следуя примеру работающих над своим воспеванием Гуру и их последователи начнут обращать внимание на то, что они делают, что произносят и слушают.

Также, когда позже я писал о воспевании, о вкусах и любимых звуках жителей Вриндавана, я также писал об общем принципе.

В отношении Вашего призыва "показать своим примером, как воспевать совершенным образом": ПРИМЕРОМ является воспевание Шри Махапрабху. Я уже неоднократно его публиковал url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YOvya_ZP24[/url], прослушайте - это действительно достойно всеобщего внимания и повторения. В части произношения Святых Имён я стараюсь следовать этому ПРИМЕРУ. Я не склонен тиражировать своё личное воспевание, но если Вы настаиваете, возможно, запишу и опубликую. Считаю, что есть много хороших примеров внимательного, чёткого, эмоционального воспевания -  некоторые я представил выше, некоторые ещё добавлю.

Сразу скажу несколько слов в отношении слышимости разными садхаками разных звуков при воспевании одних и тех же Святых Имён и мнениях в отношении воспевания Шрилы Прабхупады, о которых Вы говорите в последнем своём письме.

Шрила Прабхупада явился в Бенгалии, с её специфическим произношением, говором. Он был в весьма преклонном возрасте, когда приехал на Запад, обладал характерным голосом и, возможно, ему иногда нелегко было воспевать. Но, лично я, слышу и чувствую, что он неизменно стремился воспевать правильно: Харе, Кришна и Рама. Все подобные разногласия на этот счёт, чаще всего – результат отсутствия зрелого опыта в личном внимательном воспевании. Внимательное слушание Святых Имён, лично произносимых звуков, которые слышны при воспевании в голове и сердце – работа над результатами, опять слушание и опять воспевание – позволяют научиться внимательно слушать и хорошо слышать других...

Речь не идёт и не шла о том, что научившись правильно декламировать три Имени – садхака достигает Совершенства! Это начало – осознанно принять Маха-мантру. Потребуется дальнейшая кропотливая работа над своим воспеванием, над  искоренением возможных анардх и апарадх. Могут потребоваться годы и годы усилий, прежде, чем воспевающий без искажений достигнет стабильности, желанного вкуса, Любви и самоосознания. Универсальный Метод прост – принять  Маха-мантру, как Она есть и стараться воспеть Её Святые Имена с любовью - воспевайте и будите счастливы! 

"Мировое Правительство" существует, существуют подчинённые им спецслужбы, армии, Правительства многих Государств. Оно стремится к достижению своих целей, ведёт войны, сталкивает народы, убирает неугодных, заставляет действовать в своих интересах многих и многих. Поэтому я и не исключаю, что "Доминирующая Культура", о тотальном влиянии которой много уже говорилось - могла внести и свой вклад в популяризацию повсеместного невнимательного, необъединяющего, индивидуалистичного, неавторитетного воспевание псевдо-Маха-мантр. Можете относить мои слова к разряду несерьёзных.... Я не обижусь  :vanca calpa:  

Ещё раз примите мои поклоны, Матаджы, примите Вы и все вайшнавы мои извинения и самые наилучшие пожелания!
Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

> Сила чистого звука велика. Прабху Расала хочет  поделится глубокой реализацией,
> но
> цель нашей ученической последовательности не в том, чтобы распространять славу звуковых ведических методов, а в том, чтобы распространять трансцендентную эмоцию жителей Вриндавана — эмоцию любви в разлуке.
> Эти два направления совпадают только до определенного предела. Дальнейшее движение естественным образом вызывает непонимание со стороны последователей Вед.


Харе Кришна! 
Дорогой Виталий! Для того чтобы распространять "трансцендентную эмоцию жителей Вриндавана — эмоцию Любви в разлуке" нет никакой необходимости искажать Маха-мантру.

Шри Махапрабху совершенным образом воспевал Её и испытывал эти эмоции много лет. Внимательное воспевание и Сама Маха-мантра, такая как Она есть, как раз и призваны,  предназначены для того, чтобы эта Любовь проявилась. Вот здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YOvya_ZP24 Маха-мантра звучит Чисто и эмоции проявляет те самые, о которых Вы пишите.

Да, иногда голос может дрожать и слёзы, прерывающееся дыхание, замирание сердца могут вызывать некое невнятное воспевание, поглотить некоторые звуки, исказить звучание Святых Имён - это бывает, я сам иногда испытываю эти трудности при воспевании. Однако эти искажения не имеют ничего общего с воспеванием "самопальных Маха-мантр" и слепому подражательству акцентам, говорам и простой массовой невнимательности. 

Прежде, чем распространять эмоции любви - необходимо Любить, прежде, чем распространять эмоцию жителей Вриндавана - необходимо Его достичь, знать этих жителей, следовать по их стопам, самому стать жителем.  Для того, чтобы не было спекуляций на этот счёт, ачарьи оставили своим последователям пошаговое описание процесса обретения божественной Любви. Оно есть во многих Документах.

Шри Харинама Чинтамани, Мадхурья кадамбини -  подробно рассказывают о том, как эта Любовь развивается в человеке. От встречи с вайшнавами и Святым Именем, через шрадху…анардха ниврити…ништху…бхаву к желанной Любви (преме). Это означает, что встретившись с вайшнавом, человек, приняв Маха-мантру и избавившись от всего неблагоприятного для воспевания, воспевая вместе с вайшнавами таким образом – без анардх и оскорблений,  утвердившись в этом, постепенно, осознаёт свою вечную природу, форму своих вечных отношений с Божествами Маха-мантры и, обретя Их Милость, Даршан, Вриндаван – обретает Любовь и начинает проявлять Её. Тогда он действительно способен распространять эмоцию Любви.

Что же касается нынешней ситуации с  массовыми искажениями Святых Имён при воспевании Маха-мантры – она не имеет непосредственного отношения к Истинному проявлению Любви и связанным с этим состоянием эмоциями, к издаваемыми звуками при экстатическом воспевании в разлуке. Страдания в жизни воспевающих: Хори Рам, Хари Рамо и Харей Кришно - действительно есть, могут быть даже слёзы… Но эти страдания не от Любви, они от искажённой, нестабильной "Практики" – они материальны. Они от отсутствия реальных результатов, от отсутствия Любви. И нет никакой насущной необходимости вместо звуков вызывающих слёзы  Любви наполнять Мир  звуками и слезами страданий от своих собственных спекуляций.

Внимание, внимательность, уважение и есть начало правильно складывающихся взаимоотношений, в отличии от пренебрежения и индивидуализма проявляющегося в воспевании Маха-мантры, как попало и, как получится... 

До тех пор пока садхаки непрерывно меняют Имена, подменяют Их на иные слова, меняют окончания Имён в Маха-мантре – их ум не будет спокоен, они не смогут достичь даже ништхи. Нет даже речи о достижении Чистой расы, обретения богатств бхавы и чувства Любви.

Маха-мантру способны старательно, без надуманных искажений и с Любовью воспевать все, но для этого им необходимо встретится с вайшнавами способными их на это вдохновить, явить им пример Её правильного воспевания с Любовь. Недальновидно вдохновлять себя и других иным образом.

Харе Рама!

----------


## Виталий12

> *«Мой высокочтимый духовный учитель»
> Шри Шримад Гоур-Говинда Свами Махараджа*
> 
> Величайшее сокровище 
> 
> По Своей милости Он посылает сюда таких преданных, чтобы они раздавали бесценное сокровище преданности, бхакти-дхану. Шрила Прабхупада — один из таких дорогих преданных Господа. В чем же заключается бесценное сокровище бхакти-йоги? Вриндаван дас Тхакур отвечает на этот вопрос в «Чайтанья-Бхагавате» (Мадхья, 24.72):
> 
> бхакти-йога бхакти-йога бхакти-йога-дхана
> ‘бхакти’ йей — кршна-нама-смарана-крандана
> ...


Shrila-Prabhupada-Kirtan-Boston-1969




> Я совсем недавно купил книгу Гоур Говинда Свами Махараджа "Мой высокочтимый духовный учитель". Эта книга была для меня настоящим открытием и откровением. Гоур Говинда Махарадж делится своим "пониманием" и прививает "духовное видение". Обязательно купите эту книгу, в настоящее время я делаю конспект по ней (лично для себя, выделяю наиболее существенные идеи, формулы, алогиртмы).


Спасибо, Чайтанйа прабху.

К сожалению, мне не вкусно плакать по Кришне. Мне нравится смеятся. Но слушая этот киртан Прабхупады я слышу, что он плачет.

Что-то в этом есть. Вслушиваться? Пытаться погрузится?



> В сознании Кришны заключены одновременно как яд так и нектар смешанные вместе. И к источнику нектара не так то просто и приблизиться, надо совершать аскезы.


Та ли это аскеза?

----------


## Виталий12

Извините, прабху Расала, увидел ваш ответ на мое сообщение после того как опубликовал предыдущее.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Один философ сказал, что "невозможно дважды войти в одну и ту же воду" точно также всякий раз когда мы закидываем свои сети в воды Шримад Бхагаватм мы извлекаем из него богатый улов, но материалист думает, что в этом океане Шримад Бхагаватам рыбы нет, что там ловить нечего. Но только не трансценденталист, он думает иначе. Прослушав 200 раз один и тот же текст, на трехсотый он может проникнуть в его исконный смысл. Точно также маха-мантра всего лишь одна, но каждый раз начитывая ее на всё более и более высоком уровне можно "подкючиться к Источнику"... божественных ресурсов, обрести квалификацию благословлять людей. Куда бы не попал вайшнав, в какое бы общество - он благословляет всех одим только своим присутствием, это можно сказать побочный результат его духовной практики
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-sh8-UwC4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev3OQWipq1E

----------


## Расала дас

> Один философ сказал, что "невозможно дважды войти в одну и ту же воду" точно также всякий раз когда мы закидываем свои сети в воды Шримад Бхагаватм мы извлекаем из него богатый улов, но материалист думает, что в этом океане Шримад Бхагаватам рыбы нет, что там ловить нечего. Но только не трансценденталист, он думает иначе. Прослушав 200 раз один и тот же текст, на трехсотый он может проникнуть в его исконный смысл. Точно также маха-мантра всего лишь одна, но каждый раз начитывая ее на всё более и более высоком уровне можно "подкючиться к Источнику"... божественных ресурсов, обрести квалификацию благословлять людей. Куда бы не попал вайшнав, в какое бы общество - он благословляет всех одим только своим присутствием, это можно сказать побочный результат его духовной практики
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-sh8-UwC4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev3OQWipq1E


Харе Кришна!  С интересом и удовольствием прослушал Джапу и воспевание. Спасибо! Харе Рама!

----------


## Виталий12

> Харе Кришна!  С интересом и удовольствием прослушал Джапу и воспевание. Спасибо! Харе Рама!


Вот в этом и проблема.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev3OQWipq1E — называется
Hare Krishna Mahamantra-New Age Mix by Shankar Mahadevan, Produced by Ricky Kej 

То есть  New Age вместе с  Shankar Mahadevan.
информация к размышлению:



> (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D...B9%D0%B4%D0%B6)
> Выделяют следующие положения мировоззрения Нью Эйдж
> 1. Безличный бог (сила)

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Конечная цель всякой эзотерики - это сознание Кришны (постижение Брахмана, Параматмы и Бхагавана). Эзотерика - это как попса имеет целью популяризировать духовность привлечь к ней наиболее широкие слои населения (на приманку Ананды). Эти люди тоже поклоняются господу Шиве, даже устраивают "Ченнелинги" попытки связаться с ним, некоторые утверждают, что непосредственно общаются с господом Шивой и он говорит с ними. Я тоже один раз "связался" и знаете, что Он мне сказал? "Поклоняйся господу Кришне, служи Ему и всем его преданным, так ты приобретешь наивысшее Благо жизни и достигнешь высшей цели жизни".
Не надо быть большим пророком чтобы догадаться, что киртаны будут со временем все более и более популяризироваться, превращаться в попсу (был бы я музыкантом я бы сам переводил современную популярную музыку на сознание Кришны). И если мы хотим популяризщировать сознание Кришны привлечь к этому движению более широкие массы, то кому то этим всеравно придется заняться
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS8KJb3ntI

----------


## Виталий12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP623hMbAIA#t=53.688416

mp3:   https://yadi.sk/d/2lgQgp6op2j4Z

В голосах этих преданных я слышу раскаяние и сокрушение.
Мне есть в чем каяться.
Может поэтому ...

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Близницы Нара и Нарайяна http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXl5BsIE0VU
Признаюсь, я не инициированный преданный и мантр вообще не знаю (кроме Харе Кришна) не хватает умственных способностей и терпения запомнить, но эту мантру я обещаю запомнить... это какой то экстаз.



> Намасте Нарасимхая
> Прахлада хлада дайинэ
> Хиранья кашипор вакшаха
> Шила танка накхалае
> 
> Я преклоняюсь перед Господом Нрисимхой, приносящим радость Прахладе. Когти Господа в форме человеко-льва вонзаются в каменную грудь демона Хираньякашипу.
> 
> Ито Нрисимхо парато Нрисимхо
> Ято ято ями тато Нрисимхо
> ...

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна!  С интересом и удовольствием прослушал Джапу и воспевание. Спасибо! Харе Рама!






> Вот в этом и проблема.


В чём в "Этом"? В том, что с интересом? В том, что с удовольствием? В том, что прослушал? Или,  может, в "Харе Кришна! Харе Рама!"? В чём "проблема"?

----------


## Виталий12

это пратибимба нама-абхас

----------


## Виталий12

Это пратибимба нама-абхас.
И мне он тоже нравиться.
В этом моя огромная проблема.

----------


## Виталий12

я пришел сюда, в материальный мир,
чтобы наслаждаться 
энергиями Господа.
Энергии Господа — это Его супруги.
Я очень маленький.
Одна десятитысячная кончика волоса.
Поэтому я не в состоянии
наслаждаться сам.
Господь дал мне тело,
сделанное из Его энергий.
Он дал мне свои чувства.
Он даже приходит как
огонь пищеварения,
чтобы переварить
ту пищу, которую  я ем.
Но из жадности,
желая наслаждаться больше,
я привязался к слишком острым наслаждениям,
и попав в болевую зависимость 
от этой привязанности
стал упрекать Господа 
в том, что мне не хватает наслаждений,
и я от этого страдаю.
Так я скатился 
из благости в невежество.
Под действием все нарастающих привязанностей,
и вытекающих из них страданий,
я разочаровался во всем,
и стал желать просто избавится от страданий.
Я не оценил тех даров,  той милости,
той заботы, которую мне давал,
и продолжает давать Господь.
Я пожелал просто безмятежности.
Светлой, не омраченной радости.
Полной безопасности.
Меня не привлекает пение преданных,
которые осознав глубину своего падения
сокрушаются, и оценив неотразимую привлекательность
личности Господа, выражают,
повторяя Его Имена,
привязанность к Его личности,
и сладкие переживания в разлуке с Ним.
Нет. 
Меня манит
легкость, безмятежность.
Меня манит освобождение.
Воспетая в ведах мумукшатва.
Меня манит пратимбимба нама-абхас.

Прости меня, Кришна.
Я еще маленький.
Пока дай мне одно из 
освобождений.

----------


## Расала дас

Харе Кришна!

Очень нравиться мне такое воспевание:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q8IRTPohz0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCUq4-h9Ys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8llA3XI9dk
Всё ясно, чётко, красиво, эмоционально - с Любовь! С огромной радостью поучаствовал бы  в таких киртанах!  :kirtan:  Счастья им и Любви! :buket:  :buket:  :buket:

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Меня не привлекает пение преданных,
>  которые осознав глубину своего падения
>  сокрушаются, и оценив неотразимую привлекательность
>  личности Господа, выражают,
>  повторяя Его Имена,
>  привязанность к Его личности,
>  и сладкие переживания в разлуке с Ним.
>  Нет. 
>  Меня манит
> ...


Вот важный стих из Шримад Бхагаватам http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/27/21 отражает умонастроение парампары. 
Все эти киртаны - это не какое то там поверхностное увиселение, это мистический "путь спасения". Многие православные христиане ищут этот "путь спасения" и не находят его (и мало кто из них спасется). Сознание Кришны - это очень серьезный путь мистической йоги. Просто слушая о Кришне и служа ему в течении длительного времени - развиваются все сиддхи. В том числе и освобождение.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Очень нравиться мне такое воспевание:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q8IRTPohz0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCUq4-h9Ys
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8llA3XI9dk
> Всё ясно, чётко, красиво, эмоционально - с Любовь! С огромной радостью поучаствовал бы  в таких киртанах!  Счастья им и Любви!


Я то всё думал, что там такого в воспеваниях слышит и чувствует Расала пр. (наверное он великий мистик, раз может отличить искреннее и чистое воспевание от нечистого и неискреннего), но теперь меня терзают смутные сомненья, а не вкусовщина ли всё это!) 
ЗЫ
лично мне, вот такие руссконародные киртаны не нравятся))
на вкус и цвет...как говорится)))
ЗЗЫ
помнится одно время среди преданных был ажиотажный спрос на киртаны Прахлада, а вот мои уши страдали, слыша его песнопения)))

----------


## Расала дас

> Я то всё думал, что там такого в воспеваниях слышит и чувствует Расала пр. (наверное он великий мистик, раз может отличить искреннее и чистое воспевание от нечистого и неискреннего), но теперь меня терзают смутные сомненья, а не вкусовщина ли всё это!) 
> ЗЫ
> лично мне, вот такие руссконародные киртаны не нравятся))
> на вкус и цвет...как говорится)))
> ЗЗЫ
> помнится одно время среди преданных был ажиотажный спрос на киртаны Прахлада, а вот мои уши страдали, слыша его песнопения)))


Харе Кришна! Александр, вероятно, Вы упустили самое главное о чём я говорю - о внимательном неискажённом воспевании Маха-мантры. Оно не "руссконародное", а на санскрите. Хотя, славянский близок к санскриту. Более того, одна из воспевающих уроженка Вриндавана, а две других из Израиля, вроде... И, да - могу отличить. Ваше воспевание мне сегодня даже слушать нет необходимости... Не терзайтесь - неискажённо воспевайте. 

В отношении прошлых киртанов Прахлада даса - в них, которые я слышал, практически всегда, присутствовали искажения Маха-мантры.

----------


## Расала дас

> Прабху, а для чего это вообще - оценивать преданных?
> Вы просто дайте ссылки на киртаны, которые вас воодушевляют. Мы с удовольствием послушаем!


Харе Кришна! Матаджи, меня воодушевляют даже самое простое, незатейливое воспевание. Главное, чтобы Святые Имена звучали без надуманных искажений, ясно, чётко, осознанно и воспевались с Любовью. Если садхака, ради удовлетворения ШриШри, внимательно, даже заурядным голосом и на простые мелодии, с преданностью и любовью воспевает Маха-мантру - меня это радует. Удовлетворить меня очень просто  :sorry: , хотя мелодий для воспевания бесчисленное множество.  :namaste:

----------


## Расала дас



----------


## Расала дас



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Расала прабху! Тоже люблю простые мелодии, такие, как у Шрилы Прабхупады, мне легче сосредоточиться на Святых Именах. Кому-то нравятся сложные мелодии, это не принципиально, поскольку Кришну удовлетворяет не только правильность, но и эмоция, и смирение преданного, самое главное http://krishna108.ru/page/14816
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С Праздником, дорогие вайшнавы и вайшнави! 
https://vk.com/wall-100883821_1779
http://youtu.be/ZXkEANeOzo8

----------


## Виталий12

> Я то всё думал, что там такого в воспеваниях слышит и чувствует Расала пр. (наверное он великий мистик, раз может отличить искреннее и чистое воспевание от нечистого и неискреннего), но теперь меня терзают смутные сомненья, а не вкусовщина ли всё это!)


Сомнения вас терзают зря.
Прабху Расала не сентименталист, и близко рядом никогда не стоял.
Прабху Расала трансценденталист (закоренелый).
Вкус к любой нама-абхасе — это вкус к трансцендентному.




> лично мне, вот такие руссконародные киртаны не нравятся))
> на вкус и цвет...как говорится)))
> ЗЗЫ


В этом мире ВСЕ духовно,
но мое восприятие материально,
потому, что я пытаюсь эксплуатировать и наслаждаться, а у меня не получается, и ко мне приходит двеша, мне начинает что-то не нравиться.
Так что у нас с вами схожие проблемы  :smilies: 

Поэтому я пытаюсь исключить из своей жизни слишком острые наслаждения, к которым я сильно привязываюсь, а потом без них страдаю (например наслаждение от того, что я кого-то переспорил), но у меня не выходит  :sed: 

Похоже, надо концентрировать «дозволенные» вкусы.
Может вот так:

https://yadi.sk/d/mbkxOvbppAX9v

(основа взята отсюда:



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCUq4-h9Ys


)

Возможно это мне поможет отвлечься от столь сладкого (и столь опасного) для меня  вкуса критики других преданных.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Харе Кришна! Александр, вероятно, Вы упустили самое главное о чём я говорю - о внимательном неискажённом воспевании Маха-мантры. Оно не "руссконародное", а на санскрите. Хотя, славянский близок к санскриту. Более того, одна из воспевающих уроженка Вриндавана, а две других из Израиля, вроде... И, да - могу отличить. Ваше воспевание мне сегодня даже слушать нет необходимости... Не терзайтесь - неискажённо воспевайте. 
> 
> В отношении прошлых киртанов Прахлада даса - в них, которые я слышал, практически всегда, присутствовали искажения Маха-мантры.


1) когда я говорил о руссконародности я имел ввиду не язык, а манеру исполнения!
2) а моё "воспевание" тут вообще при чём?)) если этим Вы хотели меня задеть, то Вам это удалось!
3) когда Вы говорите об искажениях Маха-мантры, Вы скорее всего имеете ввиду именно произношение, т.е. чисто её физичесую (акустическую, лингвистическую) составляющую.
что же делать бедным калекам и прочим инвалидам речевого аппарата, которые шипилявят, картавят и т.д. и т.п. неужели им не светит в этой жизни чистое, сами знаете что?

----------


## Виталий12

> что же делать бедным калекам и прочим инвалидам речевого аппарата, ...


Мы не просто так калечны 
не с того и не с сего.
Мой язык злословил вечно
я сдержать не мог его.
Помощь мне пришла нежданно
от насилия языка,
облегчая несказанно
все страдания дурака.
Рада мама
рад и папа,
больше я не говорю
философию свою   :sed:

----------


## Александр.Б

неплохой экспромт!)))
это вы только-что сочинили?)))

----------


## Виталий12

Нет.
Это лежало в акаше
уже не одну кальпу,
как, впрочем,
и все остальное.

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна!  С интересом и удовольствием прослушал Джапу и воспевание. Спасибо! Харе Рама!






> Вот в этом и проблема.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev3OQWipq1E — называется
> Hare Krishna Mahamantra-New Age Mix by Shankar Mahadevan, Produced by Ricky Kej 
> 
> То есть  New Age вместе с  Shankar Mahadevan.
> информация к размышлению:





> Это пратибимба нама-абхас.
> И мне он тоже нравиться.
> В этом моя огромная проблема.


Харе Кришна!
Знаете, Виталий, как бывает: один мой близкий знакомый вдохновился воспевать Маха-мантру, занимаясь восточными практиками единоборств. Его наставник, будучи сам имперсоналистом, и судя по делам своим ещё и махровым грешником, – сказал ему, что повторяя эту мантру, можно слиться со вселенскими потоками, обрести влияние и власть.

Так мой друг начал делать все необходимые фигуры и пассы, а в уме, в удобном ритме, повторять Святые Имена. Немного позже он встретился с воспевающими вайшнавами, купил книги Прабхупады, принял вайшнавскую философию, стал преданным и получил посвящение. Таких случаев много. 
Воспевают и безбожники, и христиане, и йоги, и мистики, и психологи, и «фестивальная молодёжь», и многие, многие другие. Воспевают, входят в контакт со Святыми Именами, с вайшнавами, общаются с ними, задают вопросы, думают, отвергают, принимают, опять воспевают и, часто бывает, – принимают Шри Кришну, Путь и Миссию.

Окружающий Мир полон искажений. Он сам – искажение. Искажения, зыбкие истины, иллюзия, ложные философские выводы и суждения наполняют его. Даже в нашем Движении, в Обществе преданных, непросто услышать Чистое Святое Имя, осознанное воспевание и обнаружить единство взглядов на некоторые ключевые вопросы.

Не могу сказать, что мне нравится пратибимба намаабхас. Это тяжёлое «заболевание». Искажение Истины и популяризация ложных представлений о Ней, отклонение от Практики воспевания Маха-мантры без искажений – меня не радуют. Что же касается чхая намаабхас, намаабхасы, как таковой – я её принимаю «де-факто». Хотя такое воспевание дарует всевозможные блага, но меня оно тоже не вдохновляет, оно не нравится мне – безвкусное оно. Но мне нравится, когда садхака, воспевая намаабхас, искореняет анартхи – стремится к Чистому воспеванию. В нашем случае – старается воспевать внимательно, осознанно не искажая Святые Имена, произнося Их с Любовью. Но ещё больше мне нравится, когда утвердившись в воспевании Маха-мантры, садхака стабильно, с индивидуальным вкусом и Любовью Её воспевает.

Я написал, что «с интересом и удовольствием прослушал Джапу и воспевание». В  видеоролике, о котором Вы говорите, подобран вдохновляющий, прославляющий Господа и Его преданных видеоряд. Это не выглядит безлично, имперсонально. Каждый способен понять, о чём там поётся. Уверен, что его авторы оказали служение ШриШри и Миссии. Так, в титрах есть упоминание о Движении Прабхупады – изображения взяты у ISKCON. В левом углу можно увидеть юбилейный логотип нашего Движения – 50 лет ISKCON. Сама Маха-мантра звучит чётко и ясно, без излишеств и искажений так, что любой слышащий Её может слышать, как Она правильно произносится. Всё это я с удовольствием увидел и услышал. Не исключаю, что просмотрев это видео, человек может привлечься увиденным и услышанным и со временем стать возвышенным вайшнавом…

Что касается непосредственно Движения Нью-Эйдж  и какое оно действительно имеет влияние на мировоззрение воспевающих в ролике, кто его члены, служат они, в данном случае, Шри Кришне или оскорбляют Его – Бог знает.

Я живу в Крыму. Моя супруга три года преподаёт индийские танцы в симферопольском гарнизонном Доме офицеров. Это красивое, старое большое здание в самом центре столицы Крыма. Больше двадцати учениц разных возрастов приходят туда заниматься. Из семи танцевальных композиций,  четыре -  либо полностью состоят из Святых Имён либо непосредственно прославляют Господа. Все ученицы знают о Шри Кришне, о Его возвышенном положении, о служении Ему,  о танцах для Него. Приходящие – счастливы общаться, сдружились. Среди них есть и преданные, посещающие Храм. 
Так вот – в Доме Офицеров регулярно проходят концерты. Это плановые, посвящённые Праздникам или благотворительные мероприятия и супруга с подругами часто представляют там свои номера. В вывешиваемых афишах пишется, что симферопольский Дом Офицеров проводит и приглашает на концерт. И хотя у моей супруги и её учениц свои цели и своё миропонимание, но так как это учреждение военного гарнизона, находятся глупцы, считающие их участие -  пособничеством так называемому «оккупационному Правительству России». Считают их усилия – преступным коллаборационизмом. Примерно так же может обстоять дело с обсуждаемым роликом и его непосредственной принадлежностью к Нью-Эйдж. Их связь может быть весьма условной.
Харе Рама!

----------


## Виталий12

Расале прабху:

Мне понятно, что вы преданный.
Искренний и глубокий.
Между преданным и майавади 
огромная пропасть,
которую очень непросто перейти.
Об этом говорит своему отцу
Прахлада махарадж.
Нет у вас вкуса к имперсонализму.
Поэтому вас очень любит Господь.
Вы это чувствуете.

Но я, просто игрушка в руках судьбы.
Вы не понимаете определенных преданных,
и ставите их в неловкое положение.
Эта ситуация возвращается к вам
(как мы понимаем, в очень смягченном виде).


В вашем философском восприятии
я вижу (может, ошибочно) 
странные для меня представления
(может быть, в этом корень вашего непонимания):




> «Окружающий Мир полон искажений. Он сам – искажение.»


Окружающий мир полностью духовен,
с ним все хорошо,
а вот мое восприятие этого мира,
в рамках моего неотступного желания
утвердится в этом мире
(хотя бы как достойный вайшнав),
и наслаждаться эмоциональным комфортом,
именно, мое восприятие -
оно - вне сомнений — искажение.
Печально то, что я не могу долго находится 
вне состояния  эмоционального комфорта.
Это указывает на мою незрелость,
и мою неспособность видеть в этом мире 
Кришну во всем.
Для меня этот мир — материальный мир.
Но это моя проблема, а не проблема этого мира.
Не мир искажен.
Искажена, инфантильна
моя способность к восприятию.

Чистое Имя 
не сводится просто к правильному и внимательному повторению.
Это лишь малая часть.
Но вы исходите из того, 
что правильное и внимательное повторение — это полное целое.
Дальше начинаются трудности.
Кришна выражает свою зависимость от
Радхарани и гопи 
ведя себя несовершенным, ошибочным образом.
Так Он подчеркивает глубину 
своих чувств, глубину своей привязанности к ним.
Он ошибается, будучи поглощен
переживанием своих взаимоотношений с ними.
Понятно, что обсуждение подобных тем -
совершенно не мой уровень,
но иначе у меня никак не получается 
выразить вам то, что правильное и внимательное повторение -
это еще далеко не все.

Понятно, что для меня этого достаточно 
на всю мою оставшуюся жизнь.
Но ИСККОН — это организация,
в которой есть, и в которой обучаются
очень возвышенные преданные.
Когда вера в эту простую истину
перестает огнем гореть в наших глазах …


Часто такое разочарование 
связано с ожиданием того,
что в ИСККОН будет создана 
атмосфера Вайкунтхи.

Но атмосфера Вайкунтхи, 
и обучение умонастроению разлуки
это совсем не одно и то же.





> Господь Чайтанйа и Его прямые последователи, шесть Госвами, говорят, что человеку *следует научиться* этому чувству разлученности с Кришной. 
> ...
> Когда Господь Чайтанья находился в Джаганнатха-Пури, Он чувствовал Себя Шримати Радхарани, томящейся в разлуке с Кришной. Преданные в Мадхва-гаудия-сампрадае *должны всегда*  переживать состояние разлуки с Кришной,...


Источник вечного наслаждения
Глава : Чувства Гопи в разлуке.

Жестковато, конечно.
Я  *должен всегда*, но не могу.
Но я могу, другим не мешать этому учиться.

И идеальной для такого обучения 
является именно та атмосфера,
которая уже есть сейчас.

----------


## Расала дас

> Расале прабху:
> 
> 
> Чистое Имя 
> не сводится просто к правильному и внимательному повторению.
> Это лишь малая часть.
> Но вы исходите из того, 
> что правильное и внимательное повторение — это полное целое.
> Дальше начинаются трудности.
> ...


Харе Кришна!
Уважаемый, дорогой Виталий! Не старайтесь Вы так!
Я давно хорошо понимаю то, что Вы пытаетесь мне выразить. Не старайтесь выразить то, из чего я якобы исхожу. Отпустите. 
И с совершенным духовным Миром вокруг нас - мне понятно. 
Вы не видите меня и не понимаете( простите за грубость) меня. 
Вы достигли самоосознания? Способны ответить на 11 вопросов? Чистое воспевание открывает ответы на них - они у Вас есть? Если нет - Вам не стоит делать так много преждевременных выводов обо мне. 
Харе Рама!

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Но ИСККОН — это организация,
>  в которой есть, и в которой обучаются
>  очень возвышенные преданные.
>  Когда вера в эту простую истину
>  перестает огнем гореть в наших глазах …
> 
> 
>  Часто такое разочарование 
>  связано с ожиданием того,
> ...


Я тоже согласен с тем, что в ИСККОН есть очень возвышенные преданные, соблюдающие все регулирующие принципы и которые реально контактируют с реальным настоящим Кришной (Бог - это не вымысел, он есть на самом деле и мы должны служить ему выполняя свои обязанности). И он хочет чтобы мы служили Ему повторяя махамантру Харе кришна - такова Его воля, мы не смеем ослушаться. А стратегия - очень проста, существует изначальный исконный "проект сознания Кришны" и он на самом деле очень прост, но все сиддхи и "трансцендентальное знание" приходят только с течением времени, длительного преданного служения Кришне. Этот механизм работает стабильно Кришна дает гарантию, кто в течении долгого времени будет слушать о Кришне и повторять Махамантру Харе Кришна обретет все сиддхи, в этом нет никаких сомнений.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMI5omTRFA8

----------


## Виталий12

Спасибо вам,дорогой Чайтанйа прабху, за ссылку на видеоряд и звуковую композицию благосклонно предложенную Девавратой прабху.
Мне особо созвучно то, что видео, и звуковой ряд не заканчивается Шрилой Прабхупадой, а продолжен его учениками. Это как нельзя лучше со звучит с моим пониманием ИСККОНа.  ИСККОН — это организация Шрилы Прабхупады. Преданные пишут, что :




> Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «ИСККОН - это мое тело».


я уверен в том, что Кришна заботясь о своем дорогом преданном поддерживает его тело в оптимальном состоянии.
То, что нам иногда кажется, что в  ИСККОНе много серьезных упущений — лишь итог нашего несовершенного восприятия.

 Столь же созвучен мне серьезно-трагический мелодийный фон, который, как мне кажется, созвучен с настроением Шрилы Прабхупады. я уже приводил подтверждающий, с моей точки зрения, такое мое восприятие киртан   Шрилы Прабхупады в Бостоне.




> Shrila-Prabhupada-Kirtan-Boston-1969


Этот киртан, как мне кажется, характерен для  Шрилы Прабхупады.
Разлука с Кришной — это не весело. Для тех, кто его любит это трагично. Но в этой трагедии есть особый вкус.

Такое впечатление, что весь материальный мир — это просто олицетворение этой трагедии.

ВСЁ духовно. 
Kasturika d.d.,03.07.201316:46

***********************************
жаль, что не могу сделать мр3 ссылку.
Почему-то этот файл Девавраты прабху не скачивается с ютуба.

----------


## Константин Б.

Вот аудио с этого видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMI5omTRFA8 










Скачать тут.

----------


## Виталий12

Спасибо прабху Константин.
Скачал с вашего яндекс-диска
чего хотел и не мог.

Вспомнил слова "калпа тару".
Преданные инструмент в руках Господа.
Через них Он исполняет те мои желания, 
которые Ему нравятся,
и не исполняет огромное количество 
моих глупых желаний, исполнение которых
приведет к развитию моего материального вкуса,
поэтому разумные преданные общаются только 
с преданными  :sed:  чего обо мне ...

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Разлука с Кришной — это не весело. Для тех, кто его любит это трагично. Но в этой трагедии есть особый вкус.


Разлука с Кришной - это модель которой следовал Архетип Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел в виде великого преданного Кришны и если мы хотим прогрессировать в сознании Кришны, то должны следовать Его примеру, по мере вашего приближения к этому Архетипу и будет ваш прогресс. Но существует еще одна модель которую указал Прабодхананда Сарасвати во "Вриндаван махимамрите" - это пребывание в сознании Вриндавана; Вриндаван в Его устах приобретает совершено новые оттенки и приобретает новый смысл. Вриндаван в понимании Прабодхананды Сарасвати Тхакура - это земля чистой премы идеи опьяняющей любви. Для того чтобы проникнуть в нее необходимо поклоняться детям, тогда вы сможете вкусить амриту. "Пока не станите как дети - не войдете в царство небесное" т.е. во Вриндаван. В этом умонастроении никакой "разлуки" нет.. Вы уже во Вриндаване, необходимо лишь медитировать так как учит Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сам вкушал сладость экстатической любви к Кришне и учил этому своих последователей - в этом и заключается просветление. Конечная цель жизни - это развитие полного сознания Кришны.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Истории из Шримад Бхагаватам чем то напоминают мне коаны Дзен. Коаны Дзен принято обдумывать десятилетиями ломать над ними голову, но в итоге, когда ученик расшифровывает этот коан - он обреатет "просветление" - конечный итог духовной практики. Многие последователи Нью Эйдж ищут это "просветление" и много форумов посвящегно этому явлению. Просветление - буддистский термин, которое обрел Будда (титул наивысшего предела духовного развития). В действительности, истинным образованием является образование в сознании Кришны, все остальные виды образования они "просто бесполезны, были созданы напрасно". В историях Дзен, когда духовный учитель палкой бьет своего ученика - тот обретал "просветление"... Но и у вайшнавов есть тоже своя "магия": Гоур Говинда Свами Махарадж тоже в шутку брал на свои лекции эту палку посох саньяи и грозился ударить им своих учеников - те же реально обретали "просветление". Истинное образование - это Шримад Бхагаватам, все остальные виды знания они хоть и имеют косвенное отношение к Кришне (истинный вашнав видит Кришну во всем) бесполезны. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES1wUx4xoVU
Но маха-мантра - это деятельность по спасению всего мира, даже если вы это не осознаете. Маха-мантра спасет весь мир только благодаря вам, что кто то на земле просто читает мантру Харе Кришна

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Наша цель - обрести настоящее "Бхакти", но у нас его нет... что бы мы по этому поводу не говорили. Бхакти как было сказано в вышевыложенной лекции - это "бесценное сокровище исполняющее все желания" йог мистик им полностью удовлетворен и не зависит ни от каких внешних обстоятельств. Кришна всегда устраивает наилучшие условия для преданного служения. Что же такое настоящее "Бхакти"? и как его достичь? вопрос философский. Даже Ачарьи парампары, такие как Нароттама Дас Тхакур (да и сам господь Чайтанья) в своих песнях и мольбах говорили, что у них "нет ни капли любви к Богу, что они настолько неудачливы, что их не привлекает пение святых имен Бога". http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/2/40 И тем не менее, кто обладает настоящим Бхакти? Кто связал Кришну веревкой любви? (понял принцип действия духовной энергии, принцип действия Дао). Гоур Говинда Свами Махарадж говорил, что "Кришну может дать только тот у кого есть Кришна, но если у кого то нет Кришны как он может дать его вам?" В этом и заключается квалификация Гурудева, что он Дает Кришну 100% Кришны" так утверждает Гоур Говинда Свами Махарадж. Но для этого необходимо получить "посвящение" в святое имя, как Харидас Тхакур когда его попросили дать посвящение в святое имя Бога Кришны просто сказал: "просто повторяй маха-мантру Харе Кришна" - это были не просто слова, это было магическое "подключение к парампаре" такое же мощное (от первоисточника) как некогда получил "посвящение" Санатана Госвами и другие госвами Вриндавана от Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху



> ТЕКСТ 256
> 
> «Некогда я получила от Господа Шивы святое имя Господа Рамы, но сейчас благодаря общению с тобой я чувствую сильное желание повторять святое имя Господа Кришны».
> ТЕКСТ 257
> 
> «Несомненно, что святое имя Господа Рамы освобождает из материального мира, однако святое имя Кришны не только переносит душу на другой берег океана невежества, но и в конце концов дарует экстатическую любовь к Богу».
> 
> ТЕКСТ 258
> 
> ...

----------


## Расала дас

> 1) когда я говорил о руссконародности я имел ввиду не язык, а манеру исполнения!
> 2) а моё "воспевание" тут вообще при чём?)) если этим Вы хотели меня задеть, то Вам это удалось!
> 3) когда Вы говорите об искажениях Маха-мантры, Вы скорее всего имеете ввиду именно произношение, т.е. чисто её физичесую (акустическую, лингвистическую) составляющую.
> что же делать бедным калекам и прочим инвалидам речевого аппарата, которые шипилявят, картавят и т.д. и т.п. неужели им не светит в этой жизни чистое, сами знаете что?


Харе Кришна! 
Прабху Александр, примите мои поклоны! Есть множество музыкальных мотивов, на которые можно без искажений воспевать Маха-мантру. Сами Святые Имена и чувства преданного выявляют множество вариантов воспевания. Примеры воспевания, о которых Вы говорите, не являются руссконародными. В них звучит Маха-мантра в соответствии с чувствами и вкусом воспевающих, в отличие от тех случаев, когда музыкальное сопровождение и мелодия доминируют в ущерб звучанию Святых Имён.
Вы сомневаетесь в том, что по звучанию Маха-мантры я могу определить степень духовного развития воспевающего? Не сомневайтесь - это так. Это подобно тому, как по словам и делам можно понять человека.
Нет, когда я говорю об искажениях Мах-мантры, я говорю о более тонкой связи между искажённым воспеванием и сознанием воспевающего. Внимание к Святым Именам - больше, чем лингвистика. Выше и в других темах я об этом много раз писал. 
У калек, неспособных воспевать, остаётся прекрасная возможность воспевать в уме. Это очень могущественный метод воспевания. Однако, прежде чем воспевать Маха-мантру такой, как Она есть - Её необходимо услышать, такой, как Она есть. И калеки, и китайцы, и бенгальцы, и все народы  - все - способны научиться воспевать правильно, должным образом, если обретут соответствующий пример. Сегодня, к сожалению, это непросто. Мало кто своим примером вдохновляет и славян, и китайцев, и других стараться воспевать без искажений. Внимание целых народов не обращается на этот важный элемент Практики. Я лично им сострадаю, поэтому и прошу вайшнавов не искажать при воспевании Маха-мантру.
Харе Рама!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Виталий12

Мда, прабу Йутхиштхиранатх, в контексте текущего обсуждения это очень тяжелый отрывок (из лекции Госвами Махараджа).
Хотя Расала прабху очень неосторожно отзывается о Шачинандане свами, и других преданных,
тем не менее он дал мне веру в то, что над произношением Святого Имени мне надо работать. мне надо напрягать свое внимание. И я должен быть ему за это благодарен.
Думаете эта вера неправильная  :sed:  ?

----------


## Виталий12

Да, прабху, вы видимо правы.
 В ЧЧ Мадхья 1.161  подтверждая мои худшие опасения по-поводу себя Шрила  Прабхупада пишет:



> Верховная Личность Бога, Джанардана, — бхава-грахи. Другими словами, Он принимает во внимание только умонастроение преданного.





> Истинная суть подношения заключается в бхакти (преданности).


моя садхана, по сути, даже не является садханой,
поскольку она мотивирована не стремлением достичь бхавы,
а стремлением очиститься для того, чтобы избежать страданий. Понятно, что такая форма мотивации имеет отдаленное отношение к понятию преданности.
Только другой мотивации у меня пока нет.
Может быть она появиться по мере очищения?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Виталий, Е.С. Девамрита Свами рассказывает, как происходит очищение сердца (для нашей сегодняшней медитации): http://zvukived.ru/publ/14-1-0-61

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> моя садхана, по сути, даже не является садханой,
> поскольку она мотивирована не стремлением достичь бхавы,
> а стремлением очиститься для того, чтобы избежать страданий. Понятно, что такая форма мотивации имеет отдаленное отношение к понятию преданности.
> Только другой мотивации у меня пока нет.
> Может быть она появиться по мере очищения?


В любом случае добиться чистого воспевания маха-мантры возможно лишь где то на 16-м кругу и не раньше как не пытайся воспроизвести его своими голосовыми связками. Но после 16 кругов маха-мантра читается довольно таки чисто. Есть маленькие секреты как увеличить качество своего воспевания, чтобы читать маха-мантру более интенсивно погружаться в святое имя без перерывов и остановок все два часа; возможно даже увеличить количество кругов с 16 до 64 и даже более, если есть мотивация с какой целью это делается, для чего нам подражать Харидасу Тхакуру? Маха-мантра - это настоящий "капитал" вайшнава, способ "накапливать себе сокровища на небесах". Эта мантра тоже кое что стоит, но большинство людей не мыслят в божественной юриспруденции, в божественной экономике - эта мантра для Бога очень дорога, но большинство об этом не знают. Маха-мантра подобна центро-стремительному ядру - вначале вы находитесь где то на обочине дороги, но с каждым новым кругом всё ближе и ближе придвигаетесь к центру изначальному сознанию Кришны. Существует множество способов "проникновения" в этот центр (реализации всех реализационных механизмов). Но самым простым, не требующим ни каких "техник", является метод концентрации. Должно быть вы видели такие специальные янтры: шестиугольник звезды Давида в которые встроены некие цифры - эти цифры, а именно их осмысленная "нумерологическая интепретация" и является ключом "вхождения в поток" интенсификации маха-мантры. Вайшнавы как правило считают свои количество кругов, те. они уже имеют дело с нумерологией (нумерология - это целая наука и каждая цифра имеет свою интерпретацию, сочетания различных цифр могут повлиять на судьбу человека т.к. имеют вибрационную структуру) концентрация этих цифр по каким то совершенно непонятным причинам увеличивает количество и качество воспевания маха-мантры. Отныне 64 круга маха-мантры у вас в кармане - это очень и очень просто и без лишних усилий.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

О сочетании цифр был снят еще когда то фильм: "остаться в живых", где главным героям по правилам игры были поставлены условия, забивать определенную комбинацию цифр в компьютер для того чтобы предотвратить конец света. Точно также и вайшнавам необходимо каждый день возобновлять свои отношения с Богом Кришной, чтобы предотвратить конец света - и это Абсолютная истина... Только лишь благодаря вайшнавам, что кто то на Земле просто читает маха-мантру харе Кришна - до сих пор нет конца света. Бхакти - это наш первоочередной долг, таков последний вердикт Бхагавад гиты, а все вайшнавы - это настоящие спасатели, Спасители от неминуемой глобальной катастрофы; только Кришна - благословляет всех, проливает над всеми дожди благословения...
По правилам игры под названием жизнь стоит непременное условие - обрести "Бхакти" любыми путями и средствами, если вы знаете, что оно где то есть вы должны пойти туда, даже если это бесценное сокровище находится в грязи вы должны его поднять - обрести квалификацию и "технику" хоть она и беспредельна

----------


## Расала дас

*



"...Каждая эпоха имеет свое слово. Это слово, как ключ к запорам. Древние Учения постоянно говорили о могущественном слове, которое заключается в точной и краткой формуле. Неизменно, как кристалл известного состава, нельзя переставить слова этих формул; нельзя удлинить или укоротить. Ручательство Космоса в отливке этих знаков. Сама абсолютная тьма колеблется перед клинком Мирового Приказа, и лучам, и газам легче поражать тьму там, где ударил Меч Мира."

Е.И. Рерих

----------


## Расала дас

*


*Киртан, прославление Кришны, распространение Его Послания и Миссии должны соответствовать Истине, нормам и установленным стандартам. Важнейший принцип этого - слушание из достоверных источников и передача без искажений услышанного. Подмена понятий, искажение Слов Писаний, Святых Имён, безответственное изменение содержания философского Наследия - недопустимо.* 

Преданный: Сейчас популярна идея, что широкое распространение психологии может подтолкнуть людей к погружению во внутреннюю жизнь.

Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть грезят сами, что это хорошо и что они этим помогают человечеству. Но мы знаем это без каких-либо там психологий. Мы просто верим Кришне. Этому телу скоро придет конец, а значит какой смысл терять время, изучая психологию тела. Только дурачье занимается этим, а мы не такие глупцы. Преданный: Но они думают... Все они просто глупцы и негодяи, потому что они не верят словам Кришны. Ясно сказано самим Кришной татха дехан тара прапти. Зачем загружать себя, выдумывая что-то свое? Наша миссия - просто пропагандировать слова Кришны. Вот что мы должны делать. Мы не публикуем ничего от себя. Все эти так называемые йоги, так называемые медитации, и все это - просто вздор. Мы не хотим иметь ничего общего с этим. Наша миссия только в одном: донести до этих негодяев инструкции Кришны, чтобы они могли следовать им и достигнуть счастья. В этом наша миссия.

Мы не имеем права ничего менять, ибо это слова самого Господа. Это Он сказал йаре декха, таре каха `кришна'-упадеша. Мы просто берем послание Кришны и пытаемся донести до каждого, кого встретим. Это наша миссия. Мы не можем фабриковать что-то от себя. Мы должны представлять Бхагавад-Гиту именно как она есть. Пожалуйста, не интерпретируйте Кришну. Не отравляйте этим все. Интерпретировать от себя, означает отравлять. Вы все отравляете. Преданный: Но они говорят, что интерпретируют для того, чтобы лучше донести до людей, чтобы сделать знание доступней, понятней. Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. На самом деле здесь как в аптеке, как в медицине: доктор дает определенный рецепт для определенной болезни, и если вы хотите вылечить больного, вы не должны менять рецепт. Сам Господь Кришна - высший брахман - дал это знание. Зачем вы суете нос в это и меняете?

Нынешние лидеры общества - просто негодяи. Мы не должны равнодушно взирать на то, как они сами идут в ад и ведут туда все общество. Мы должны прекратить это. Хотя бы в Индии. Мы должны прямо, открыто говорить: все это негодяйство. Это наш долг, потому что это миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Вчера ко мне пришел один человек и сказал: «Я тоже помогаю людям, я тоже несу благо им», но я ответил ему: «Чтобы дать другим благо, сначала нужно иметь его самому. Что ты имеешь, что бы дать другим людям? Ты можешь помочь людям, только если дашь им знание о Кришне. Все твои призывы служения людям ложны, лживы, ошибочны. Вот послание Господа Чатаньи Махапрабху. Вдохновляйте людей непосредственно служить Кришне. Как? Я вам объясняю: скажите людям так: «Повторяйте Харе Кришна, принимайте Кришна-прасад, приносите поклоны». Вот что означает непосредственно служить Кришне. Вот этому мы должны учить.

Почему вы не можете делать это? Почему Вы не можете служить Кришне таким образом? Почему вы не можете проповедовать сознание Кришны таким образом? Зачем самим себе создавать трудности? Ман мана бхава мад бхакто. Поклоняйтесь Кришне, принимайте Кришна- прасад и давайте другим знание о Кришне. Сам Господь Кришна приказывает действовать так. Он говорит, что действуя именно так «ты придешь ко Мне». Просто примите это и тогда результаты превзойдут ваши ожидания. Преданный: Но слушатели не имеют веры в это... Шрила Прабхупада: Естественно, мы понимаем, что у них нет веры. Если бы она у них была, то зачем тогда нужно было им проповедовать. Тогда создайте у них веру!
Лекция в Бомбее 1976 года,

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Мы просто берем послание Кришны и пытаемся донести до каждого, кого встретим. Это наша миссия. Мы не можем фабриковать что-то от себя. Мы должны представлять Бхагавад-Гиту именно как она есть. Пожалуйста, не интерпретируйте Кришну. Не отравляйте этим все. Интерпретировать от себя, означает отравлять.


Прабхупада часто говорил о важности именно проповеднической миссии ИСККОН, это похоже на притчу



> вышел сеятель сеять и когда он сеял, иное упало при дороге, и налетели птицы и поклевали то; иное упало на места каменистые, где немного было земли, и скоро взошло, потому что земля была неглубока. Когда же взошло солнце, увяло и как не имело корня засохло; иное упало в терние, и выросло терние и заглушило его; иное упало на добрую землю и принесло плод: одно во сто крат, а другое в шестьдесят, иное же в тридцать. Кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!


Маха-мантра - это тоже самое семя, что является ее плодом? Бхакти, Кришна-према, экстатическая любовь к Богу. Однако возле нее всегда будут расти и плевелы сорняки (искажения)



> Царство Небесное подобно человеку, посеявшему доброе семя на поле своем; когда же люди спали, пришел враг его и посеял между пшеницею плевелы и ушел; когда взошла зелень и показался плод, тогда явились и плевелы.
> Придя же, рабы домовладыки сказали ему: господин! не доброе ли семя сеял ты на поле твоем? откуда же на нем плевелы? Он же сказал им: враг человека сделал это. А рабы сказали ему: хочешь ли, мы пойдем, выберем их? Но он сказал: нет, чтобы, выбирая плевелы, вы не выдергали вместе с ними пшеницы, оставьте расти вместе то и другое до жатвы; и во время жатвы я скажу жнецам: соберите прежде плевелы и свяжите их в снопы, чтобы сжечь их, а пшеницу уберите в житницу мою.


Отрубая искажения можно ненароком срубить и само Бхакти

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Даже Прабхупада в интересах проповеди, был вынужден сотрудничать с наркоманами, но его проповедь в этой среде принесло все же свои плоды

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Если так много аналогий сознания Кришны с христианством... не ждать ли нам "второго пришествия" господа Чайтаньи? Бхагаван Ошо как то предсказал, что "сознание Кришны принадлежит будущему", что это Учение Будущего, существует сознание Кришны в изложении Бхагавана Ошо, он тоже учил экстатической любви к Богу, является ли это искажением? сорняком сознания Кришны?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если так много аналогий сознания Кришны с христианством...


Аналогии можно найти с чем угодно.




> не ждать ли нам "второго пришествия" господа Чайтаньи?


Не ждать. Ближайший приход Господа Чайтаньи состоится через несколько миллионов лет.




> Бхагаван Ошо


Титулом "Бхагаван" можно называть Верховную Божественную личность, либо могущественного полубога, но никак не Ошо.




> существует сознание Кришны в изложении Бхагавана Ошо, он тоже учил экстатической любви к Богу, является ли это искажением? сорняком сознания Кришны?


Ошо сам не следовал учению Кришны, как же он мог обучать сознанию Кришны? Вы что-то путаете. Учение Ошо можно назвать неоиндуизмом, но никак не сознанием Кришны.

----------


## Виталий12

> ... сознание Кришны в изложении Бхагавана Ошо, он тоже учил экстатической любви к Богу, является ли это искажением? сорняком сознания Кришны?


Выбирая из 4-х вайшнавских сампрадай Господь Чайтанйа принял за основу нашей сампрадайи сампрадаю Мадхавачарйи.
Это не случайно. В отличии от основателей 3-х других  вайшнавских сампрадай Мадхавачарйа особо подчеркивал *разницу* между положение дживы и положение Ишвары, Бхагавана.
Воздействие материальной энергии на наше фрагментарное, ограниченное сознание делает нас склонными сводить чистую, возвышенную, жертвенную любовь к уровню вожделения. То есть, делает нас склонными совершать попытки тонко, завуалированно эксплуатировать возвышенные духовные эмоции любви в интересах своекорыстного, обыденного наслаждения ума и не очищенных чувств.
Осознать присутствие такой склонности в себе, и осознанно с нею бороться — этому помогает основа заложенная Мадхавачарйей.
Например, поклонение Божествам согласно строгих правил дает возможность преданному осознать, что тех стандартов чистоты поведения и мышления, которых, с точки зрения «здравого» человеческого разума, должно бы быть вполне достаточно, на деле, *неприемлемо* не достаточно, в том случае, когда речь идет об общении с Богом. 
Ступень понимания возвышенности Личности Бога, понимания о не сводимости Его эмоциональности к уровню материалистичного упрощенного восприятия, является  защищающей ступенью. Она является ступенью безопасности, которая при движении к осознанию Кришны предохраняет от сползания в «естественность» (на санскрите — _сахаджию_). Эмоции Господа не являются для  дживы естественными (для их осознания необходимы правильные усилия и милость), в следствии малого объема  сознания дживы. Дживе крайне благоприятно реализованное осознание этого факта.

Учение Ошо построено таким образом,



> *Ошо цитаты о любви*
> 
> Твой вопрос: "Можешь ли ты рассказать об искусстве насыщения себя любовью?"
> 
> Нет никакого искусства, потому что нет нужды в каком-либо усилии. Любовь и есть насыщение.


 что оно не дает дживе этой реализации. Такое  изучение сознания Кришны в дальнейшем порождает демоническое умонастроение из-за непонимания реального величия Господа.

Примером прохождения по такому пути является Камса и Путана.
Камса воплотился как Кази, и стал близким спутником Господа Чайтанйи. Путана стала кормилицей Кришны. То есть, в итоге они обрели милость Кришны и сознание Кришны, но предварительно они прошли суровую школу конкуренции и выживания в рамках сообщества демонов. Заметьте, далеко не все демоны получают подобную милость, а лишь самые могущественные.

----------


## Виталий12

> Эмоции Господа не являются для  дживы естественными (для их осознания необходимы правильные усилия и милость), в следствии малого объема  сознания дживы.


точнее:



> ЧЧ Ади 4.68
> Комментарий:
> Хладини-шакти порождает любовь к Богу, и эта любовь бывает двух видов: чистая и оскверненная. Когда Шри Кришна одаряет живое существо Своей хладини-шакти, способной пленить Его Самого, живое существо обретает чистую любовь к Богу. Когда же хладини-шакти смешивается с внешней, материальной энергией и исходит от живого существа, она проявляется как оскверненная любовь, которая нисколько не привлекает Кришну; напротив, в этом случае живое существо пленяется блеском материальной энергии. Вместо того чтобы обезуметь от любви к Богу, живое существо теряет рассудок, гоняясь за чувственными удовольствиями, а соприкосновение с гунами материальной природы вынуждает душу переживать горе и страдания.

----------


## Виталий12

> Ближайший приход Господа Чайтаньи состоится через несколько миллионов лет.






> *Ади 3: Внешние причины явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху*
> После того как Господь Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, явил на земле Свои игры (кришна-лилу), Он счел необходимым прийти снова в облике преданного, чтобы раскрыть истину о трансцендентных расах взаимного служения и любви, которые связывают Господа с Его слугами, друзьями, родителями и возлюбленными. Как сказано в ведических писаниях, в эпоху Кали люди должны совершать нама-санкиртану, то есть совместно петь святое имя Господа. Чтобы открыть людям этот путь, в каждую Кали-югу на землю приходит воплощение Господа, однако поведать о сокровенном преданном служении Верховному Господу в четырех основных видах любовных взаимоотношений с Ним может только Сам Кришна. Вот почему Господь Кришна пришел на землю Сам, в облике Господа Чайтаньи, вместе со Своими полными экспансиями. В этой главе говорится, что Господь Кришна явился в Навадвипе как Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху именно с этой целью.


То есть, на сколько я понял,
в пратхама-сандхью,
перед каждой кали-югой
(то есть раз на 4,3 миллиона солнечных лет)
приходит юга- аватара.




> ЧЧ Ади 3.10
> Перевод:
> *Господь Кришна приходит на землю в конце Двапара-юги двадцать восьмой дивья-юги, и вместе с Ним во всем великолепии нисходит Его вечная обитель Враджадхама.*
> Комментарий:
> Мы живем в период царствования Вайвасваты Ману, когда нисходит Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. В конце Двапара- юги двадцать восьмой дивья-юги является Шри Кришна, а позже, в Кали-югу той же дивья-юги, приходит Господь Чайтанья. Господь Кришна и Господь Чайтанья являются один раз в день Брахмы или, другими словами, один раз в четырнадцать манвантар, каждая из которых длится семьдесят одну дивья-югу.
> С начала дня Брахмы, который в общей сложности длится 4 320 000 000 солнечных лет, до появления Кришны сменяются шесть Ману. По земному летосчислению этот период длится 1 975 320 000 лет.



И один раз за день и ночь Брахмы
( 8,6 миллиардов солнечных лет)
происходят те события, 
запоздалыми свидетелями которых 
мы являемся?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И один раз за день и ночь Брахмы
> ( 8,6 миллиардов солнечных лет)
> происходят те события, 
> запоздалыми свидетелями которых 
> мы являемся?


Да! Повезло, так повезло! :yahoo:

----------


## Виталий12

> Да! Повезло, так повезло!


 :smilies:  если вы живете на Брахмалоке, и каждый день Брахмы обслуживаете  forum.krishna.ru,
то уже завтра вам опять нырять на 7-й планетный уровень, да еще и в Кали-югу  :blink: .

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Ошо сам не следовал учению Кришны, как же он мог обучать сознанию Кришны? Вы что-то путаете. Учение Ошо можно назвать неоиндуизмом, но никак не сознанием Кришны.


Да, Ошо позиционировал себя в качестве "просветленного" и пытался дать свою "экспертную" оценку относительно всех существующих религий, в том числе и сознания Кришны, где он дает очень высокую оценку сознания Кришны - что это суть и глубина всех существующих религий 



> Выбирая из 4-х вайшнавских сампрадай Господь Чайтанйа принял за основу нашей сампрадайи сампрадаю Мадхавачарйи.
> Это не случайно. В отличии от основателей 3-х других вайшнавских сампрадай Мадхавачарйа особо подчеркивал разницу между положение дживы и положение Ишвары, Бхагавана.


Вот волей неволей получилась как бы новая сампрадая - сознание Кришны в изложении Бхагавана Ошо и Бхагавана Шри Сатья Саи Бабы - это не в коем случае не умоляет значения вклада Прабхупады в распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру, а дополняет.. Кстати одно только имя бхагавана Шри Сатья Саи Бабы - это одно из имен Кришны Вишну, а у него тысяча имен. Одно только имя Бхагавана Шри Сатья Саи Бабы очищает ауру и пространство, также как и Нитьянанда, Ганеша Шива и тд.
Бхагаван Ошо учил "экстатической любви" как не один из Гуру, он учил в полной мере наслаждаться сознанием Кришны, но в понимании Прабхупады, привязанности - это сорняк. Учение Ошо понимает сознание Кришны как наивысшее искусство жизни. Чем схожи человек и дерево? они засыхают если их не поливать - но оживают зеленеют и омоложаются если полить их «водой жизни». Просветление - это как после омовения в Радха кунде - мир зеленеет и человек как заново рождается, обновляется на глазах становится свежим как ребенок принимающим жизнь. Ошо относил сознание Кришны к Учению жизни, а не к учению отречения, хотя на каком то этапе они и пересекаются..

----------


## Виталий12

> но в понимании Прабхупады, привязанности - это сорняк.


да, нет, прабху.
В понимании многих учеников  Прабхупады, которые естественным образом склонны считать умонастроение айшварьи (поклонение Лакшми-Нараяне) самым высшим из умонастроений преданности, для них 




> привязанности - это сорняк.


Шрила  Прабхупада — нитьянандаавеша, а Нитьянанда это тот, кто дает высочайшую милость  айшварьям. Все не так просто. Шрила  Прабхупада распространяет не свою личную точку зрения, а милость Господа Нитйананды.
В этом его несравненное величие.






> Ошо относил сознание Кришны к Учению жизни, а не к учению отречения,


Ошо просветленный. Да,  он осознает брахман.
Или  вы думаете, что Камса, Путана, Хиранья Кашипу не осознавали брахман? Очень хорошо осознавали. И использовали это осознание как опаснейшее оружие. Поэтому они и были не просто демонами, а могущественнейшими из демонов.
Таков и Ошо. Следуя за ним мы сначала станем Камсой, а уже потом, через роль Кази - спутником Господа Чайтаньи. Поверьте, есть пути попроще.
Хотя,конечно, принимать беспричинную милость Господа Чайтаньи тоже не легко.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Шрила Прабхупада — нитьянандаавеша, а Нитьянанда это тот, кто дает высочайшую милость айшварьям. Все не так просто. Шрила Прабхупада распространяет не свою личную точку зрения, а милость Господа Нитйананды.
> В этом его несравненное величие.


Да, если бы не ученики Шрилы Прабхупады мы бы никогда не услышали о важности повторения маха-мантры. Помню как один мой знакомый (ученик Индрадьюмны Свами Махараджа) просто сказал мне: "просто повторяй маха-мантру Харе Кришна" - и это подействовало как просветление Дзен, причем раньше я слышал о маха-мантре и от самого Шрилы Прабхупады в его лекциях и его книгах, но считал что маха-мантра это нечто несерьезное как баловство. Следующим этапом было когда я собственными ушами услышал как он повторяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна - после этого я стал вайшнавом.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

К сожалению связь между нами прервалась, он перестал ходить к вайшнавам и уехал из города, а у меня как раз накопилось к Нему так много вопросов... он - инициированный преданный, хотя и получил свою инициацию немножечко незаконным путем (угрожал одному вайшнаву для того чтобы ему дали рекомендацию на инициацию, без рекомендации то не инициируют). Сегодня я попросил бы у него передать мне те сокровенные мантры которые передаются при инициации, попросил бы инициировать меня, хотя бы таким путем. Вайшнавы как правило, скупятся на передачу сокровенных мантр, сколько я их об этом не просил, они говорят что эти мантры не принесут мне никакой пользы - они должны передаваться законным путем формально от настоящего духовного учителя, только тогда они будут действующими; я же на сегодняшний день не знаю еще ни одной мантры кроме Харе Кришна, а хотелось бы знать те сокровенные мантры обеспечивающие доступ в парампару. Существуют ли эти мантры? и кто может их передать?
Харе Кришна....

----------


## Виталий12

Тот опыт, который доступен мне, прабху Чайтанья, показывает мне, что процесс приближения к преданным, к Гуру, к Кришне — это процесс принятия на себя все большей и большей ответственности, все больших и больших обязательств, и стабильное их выполнение.
15 лет жизни с преданными, 16+4, у меня прошли без инициации. Потом старший преданный сказал, что мне для того, чтобы прогрессировать дальше надо принять инициацию. Принял, прабху Чайтанья. Старший преданный оказался совершенно прав. Я стал прогрессировать дальше. Тяжело это для меня — прогрессировать. Временами очень тяжело. Зато я понял, что имя, которое мне дал Гуру, он дал мне авансом. я его не достоин. Не соответствую. Не дас я, не слуга, а имитирующий наслаждающегося.
Поэтому, с моей точки зрения, которая, применительно к вашему сюжету жизни, вполне может оказаться ошибочной. С моей точки зрения, лучше когда все идет без «взломов». Преждевременное принятие на себя, непосильной пока для нас, ответственности вряд ли сделает нашу жизнь краше.
У меня тоже было желание поскорее получить инициацию. В моем случае это желание было подобно желанию ребенка поскорее стать взрослым, потому, что взрослым все можно, а мне нет. Но оказалось, что жизнь «взрослого» — это большая ответственность за жизнь свою, и жизнь других, и теперь хочется назад, в детство, под защиту «родителей».
Но в вашем случае ситуация, я надеюсь, совсем иная. Просто покажите преданным, старшим преданным, что вы способны сотрудничать, способны принимать  на себя серьезную ответственность. И в самый для вас благоприятный момент, Кришна для вас все устроит, без всяких взломов.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Тот опыт, который доступен мне, прабху Чайтанья, показывает мне, что процесс приближения к преданным, к Гуру, к Кришне — это процесс принятия на себя все большей и большей ответственности, все больших и больших обязательств, и стабильное их выполнение.


Харе Кришна Виталий, да так оно и есть, приближение к вайшнавам требует слишком много жертв иногда даже удивляешься какому богу они поклоняются? Аллаху Иегове или все таки Кришне? неужели и Кришна требует так много жертв? И тем не менее приближаемся мы к вайшнавам с целью прогрессирования, что я под этим понимаю? Подобно тому как у господа Чайтаньи были внешние причины его явления и сокровенные, также и у вайшнавов есть внешние стратегии практической психологии и сокровенные реализации. В сознании Кришны заключено всё, высшее искусство жизни: и практическая психология, с помощью которой можно научиться безупречности в поведении (как например, лекции Чайтанья Чандры Чарана прабху, Говардана Гопала даса Олега Гадецкого и тд), можно научиться пробуждать энергию кундалини достигать запредельного экстаза, этим сиддхам нет предела, век живи век учись. Но в любом случае, мы не являемся независимыми дживами какого бы совершенства мы ни достигли, мы никогда не будем полностью независимыми. И у вас Виталий можно поучиться этой стратегии: мы должны сознавать свою зависимость от вайшнавов, в которой не должно быть место гордости или какого то "поучительства" у вас модель Нароттома даса Тхакура он тоже в своих баджанах часто упоминал "что не имеет вкуса к преданному служению" и умолял вайшнавов пролить на них милость.
Кстати я не знал что вы инициированный преданный и целых 15 лет с вайшнавами, я в сознании Кришны пребываю 3 года, но до этого конечно интересовался эзотерикой.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBfd1z214V8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjhH0SBagk

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjhH0SBagk


Прекрасный киртан, спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNh0jtooSY

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hZEYo2q9Y8

----------


## Чайтанья дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHgxmMIx4oo

----------


## Keshava das

Поет Нарада С https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltPy...CvO5IK3PdNHDY0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKJz...yu9ajCxb-vjuwg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBc7...vjuwg&index=24
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHt1R-EPiPQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukld0BlQepI

----------

